# Deutsche oder englische Stadtnamen



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

Wegkreuz - ich könnt kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ne lange Zeit mit WoW aufgehört und als ich wieder anfing war der Schreck wirklich gross... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

Mir gefielen die alten (englischen) Namen besser!

Ironforge/Stormwind ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makot1 (22. November 2007)

Sturmwind Wegkreuz Oo und noch viele mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ey leute wollt ihr port nach Sturmwind finde die deutschen Namen blöd :-/


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

gab es schon zu genüge als es so gepached wurde aber um dir ne freude zu machen englisch ich schreib und sprech sie auch nur so aus.

Wurd da letztens im Gem channel von einem dumm angemacht das wir hier auf kein US Servern wärn als Tempest Keep schrieb


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2007)

Ich sag mal so... 
Wer sich aufregt, das auf Deutsch alles scheiße klingt...
Auf Englisch klingt es genau scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur bemerken die Pappenheimer das nicht, weils Englisch immer "cooler" ist

Und mich stört es eigentlich nicht, auch wenn ich WarCraft vom ersten Spiel an gespielt hab, war zwar einige Verwirrung am Anfang aber dann gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

Naja Englisch ist halt jeder"alte" hase gewöhnt und wo hört sich Stormwind bitte scheisse an?


----------



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

Ich kenne so manche (glücklicherweise) noch garnicht anders. 
z.B Sturmwind das jemand genannt hat..omg..btw For the Horde!


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2007)

Englisches Sprachpaket in der Accountverwaltung downloaden und gut ist. Ich verstehe das Problem hier absolut nicht?


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2007)

Naja, Ich sehe es so: 

Wir sind ja alle mit diesen Namen aufgewachsen in World of Warcraft und bei der Änderung war es halt eine gewöhnunssache, z.B., wenn du Türkisches Essen oder Englisches Essen ist, dann schmeckt es dir auch nicht so wie in Deutschland, weil du da aufgewachsen bist.


----------



## Steve Coal (22. November 2007)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so...
> Wer sich aufregt, das auf Deutsch alles scheiße klingt...
> Auf Englisch klingt es genau scheiße
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Viele meinen immer wie toll und sinnvoll und cool die Namen im englischen Original klingen.
Das mit dem cool klingen liegt einfach daran dass es nciht unsere Muttersprache ist, ausserdem ist es Geschmackssache.
Dass die Namen mehr Sinn geben stimmt einfach nicht!
Sylvana Windrunner ist im original genauso unsinnig oder sinnig wie Windläufer im deutschen.
Eisenschmiede oder Ironforge schenkt sich auch nichts!

Das einzige was man Blizzard wenn überhaupt vorwerfen kann ist, dass sie die deutschen Namen nicht schon von Beginn an hatten.
Dann wäre uns diese ganze bescheuerte Diskussion was denn coller klingt erpart geblieben.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Englisches Sprachpaket in der Accountverwaltung downloaden und gut ist. Ich verstehe das Problem hier absolut nicht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kannte ich ja garnicht! Ist dann alles englisch oder nur so wie damals?


----------



## suppaRichie (22. November 2007)

Kauft euch doch einfach ne englische Ausgabe von WoW, wenns euch nicht gefällt.
Ich persönlich finde eh das viel zu viel englisch ins deutsche rutscht. Aber es könnte auch am alter liegen das es für viele Kiddys einfach cooler klingt^^.
Über die übersetzungen kann man jetzt streiten aber nicht alles klingt blöde, gut SS, IF, UC.... hätte man was beseres finden können, aber mal ehrlich spielt ihr WoW wegen den Namen der Städte?


----------



## Gydowin (22. November 2007)

Ich hab mal nen typen nach nem portal gefragt der wusste nicht ma war uc oder tb ist! ich finde die alten namen viel besser werd mit auch das sprach dingens da runterladen wusste gar nicht das es so was giibt thx


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Ich fand Englische  Namen besser...

Hier mal ein paar krasse beispiele

Stormwind- Sturmwind
Ironforge- Eisenschmiede
Thunder Bluff- Donnerfels
Undercity- Unterstad
Crossroads- Wegekreuz
Southshore- Süderstade
Steamwheedle- Dampfdruckkartell
Stranglethorn- Schlingendorntal


Wenn man sich so manche Namen anschaut, da denkt man schon was soll das?
Ich habe ja allgemein nichts gegen die eindeutschung(außer, dass sie wenig sinn macht) aber so sachen wie dampfdruckkartell...


----------



## Chadwick (22. November 2007)

@Tikume
WORD

einfach LP rauf, aber da haben dann ja wider alle das Problem das sie dann sonst nichts mehr verstehen ;-)


----------



## Szyslak (22. November 2007)

Englische Namen ftw.!

Kann mal einer plz nen Port nach ES machen!   <-- WTF? ^^


----------



## Jamain (22. November 2007)

Ich verste nicht was manche gegen die deutschen namen haben?!
di amerikaner spielens ja wohl auch in ihrer muttersprache, warum sollten wir bitte schön nicht? oer habt ihr schonmal nen amerikaner rumheulen hörn da er wow in ner anderen sprache will?!


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Jamain schrieb:


> Ich verste nicht was manche gegen die deutschen namen haben?!
> di amerikaner spielens ja wohl auch in ihrer muttersprache, warum sollten wir bitte schön nicht? oer habt ihr schonmal nen amerikaner rumheulen hörn da er wow in ner anderen sprache will?!




Aber wie beschissen manche Stadtnamen sind ist das Problem, nicht die Eindeutshcung an sich...Dampfdruckkartel...was issen das fürn wort^^


----------



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

Chadwick schrieb:


> @Tikume
> WORD
> 
> einfach LP rauf, aber da haben dann ja wider alle das Problem das sie dann sonst nichts mehr verstehen ;-)



Na dann hat sich meine Frage von vorhin erledigt...genau das ist es was ich befürchtet habe. Ich will ja nicht das komplette Spiel auf englisch, auch wenn ich den Grossteil verstehen würde macht es auf deutschen Servern keinen Sinn sondern erschwert das Ganze. 

Unterstadt...das höhrt sich nunmal scheisse an.ich bin auch dagegen im normalen Sprachgebrauch immer mehr englische Wörter zu gebrauchen, weil sie "cool" sein sollen...aber sieht man sich hier schon nur das Umfrageergebnis an ist klar, dass kaum jemand die deutschen Namen mag!also wieso ändert man sie frage ich mich...


----------



## eMJay (22. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Englisches Sprachpaket in der Accountverwaltung downloaden und gut ist. Ich verstehe das Problem hier absolut nicht?



ist dann das ganze spiel englisch oder nur die namen?


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

Ich glaub den meisten gehts nicht um cooler klinken sondern in der ganzen Story rund um Warcraft waren die Namen schon immer auf Englisch man ist darauf eingeschossen aber man gewähnt sich daran. Aber wie shcon erwähnt gibts ja ein Sprachpaket also naja die diskussion is genuasounsinnig wie die frage was ist schwerer nen kilo oder blei oder nen kilo federn


----------



## Woodspirit (22. November 2007)

MIt dem englischen Sprachpaket ist ALLES in englisch. Klingt ja logisch, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Ich habs auch...gut, ich spiele auch auf einem englischen Server.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2007)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Ich glaub den meisten gehts nicht um cooler klinken sondern in der ganzen Story rund um Warcraft waren die Namen schon immer auf Englisch man ist darauf eingeschossen [...]



Ich denke mal da ist das Problem, dass der Großteil der WoW spielt und sich über die Namen aufregt kein Stück von der Geschichte kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zmd. sind mir bisher nur solche Pappenheimer über den Weg gelaufen... ich lass mich in dieser Annahme gern korrigieren, sofern es denn wirklich anders sein sollte


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (22. November 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja, Ich sehe es so:
> 
> Wir sind ja alle mit diesen Namen aufgewachsen in World of Warcraft und bei der Änderung war es halt eine gewöhnunssache, z.B., wenn du Türkisches Essen oder Englisches Essen ist, dann schmeckt es dir auch nicht so wie in Deutschland, weil du da aufgewachsen bist.



Ich bin deutsches Essen gewohnt, esse aber auch sehr gerne Döner, Pizza, Pasta oder andere Spezialitäten, die nicht deutscher Herkunft sind.
Zum Thema: Deutsche Texte, deutsche Sprachausgabe, also ist es nur sinnvoll die Städtenamen auch deutsch zu machen. Für die englischen Spieler hat Ironforge einen genauso "uncool" klingenden Namen wie Eisenschmiede.


----------



## eMJay (22. November 2007)

eben es ist alles englisch will aber nur dass die stadtnamen und so englisch sind


----------



## Zakox (22. November 2007)

Ich finde die eingedeutschten namen auch scheiße  verstehe auch nich warum man alle namen so verschandeln muss in warcraft 3 zb heißt es ja auch stormwind und nicht sturmwind


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da ist das Problem, dass der Großteil der WoW spielt und sich über die Namen aufregt kein Stück von der Geschichte kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zumindest bei uns auf den Server Norgannon gibt es viele Warcraft "freaks" die alle Romane gelesne haben und alles gezockt haben gehöre da auch dazu.


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (22. November 2007)

Man hätte nicht alles lokalisieren sollen oder sich mehr Gedanken darüber machen können. Goldshire oder Southshore find ich vom Klang einfach schöner und auch der Blackrock hat irgendwie einen Klang bekommen der ihn jetzt leichter macht. Meiner Meinung nach war eine Lokalisierung der Eigennamen nicht nötig, aber solange sie keine Deutschen Städtenamen einbauen wie bspw. Klein-Kleckersdorf kann ich mit leben.

Btw. kennt schon jmd den NPC "Schmutzpatsch Dreckfuß" (Mudcrush)?


----------



## Zermeran (22. November 2007)

Ich spiele auch auf einem englischsprachigen server, da ist alles beim alten geblieben ;-)

ist ganz lustig, wenn ich mich dann mit freunden unterhalte, die auf deutschen servern spielen, und ich dann die namen von den casts oder buffs sage, und die damit nichts anfangen können :-)

und, man hat noch ein sprachtraining dabei, bzw kommt man so immer in den genuß, sein erlerntes englisch weiterhin anzuwenden!!

edit: hatte vergessen, was zu den namen zu sagen: ich finde die englischen auch besser, nur, wenn man auf einem deutschen server spielt, sollten auch die städtenamen auf deutsch sein!! sonst kommen wir ja wieder zu dem so stark geliebten denglisch (schreibt man das so??)


----------



## wargi (22. November 2007)

also ich fand ja schon crossroads=wegekreutz zum schreien aber aus ratchet=ratschet zu machen is doch zu krass und klingt dazu noch fürchterlich

fazit:english client ftw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (22. November 2007)

ganz klar englische namen


----------



## Artherk (22. November 2007)

naja ich muss sagen die alten namen waren einfach besser.... süderstade gutes deutsch sag ich da nur^^ aber es ist ja nich nur das auch die namen der historischen personen... malfurion sturmgrimm, jaina prachtmeer, die gibt es einfach nich die heißen nun mal stormrage oder proudmoor... ich ändere ja auch meinen nachnamen nich. meine meinung^^
euer arthi


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

Naja manche Sachen hören sich halt blöd an aber es ist halt so, naja ich fahr wenn ich mit meinen Eltern zu meiner Oma fahr auch immer durch "Quetzdölsdorf" ich mein hört euch den Namen mal an aber es ist halt so!
Aber ich find es eigentlich besser wenn es Thunder Bluff und nicht Donnerfels heisst und das mit dem Dampfdruckkartell geht eigentlich, man kann halt nicht alles haben!


----------



## Unaton (22. November 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach, geht es nicht darum, das Englisch "cooler" klingt, sondern darum, das WoW nun mal ein Englisches Spiel ist und man Eigennamen NICHT übersetzten kann. Illidan Sturmgrimm, Grom Höllenschrei, weitere will ich gar nicht aufzählen ...
Der Burner war ja der, als ich vor ein paar Tagen echt überlegen musste, welche Instanz zum Teufel denn "Der Schwarzberg" ist ...

Deutsches Spiel ok, aber Namen nicht übersetzen! Crossroads heißt nun mal so und der Ragefire Abgrund heißt nun mal auch so. Das man dm zu Todesminen macht, ist ja noch ok, aber das Schlingendorntal ...


----------



## Hauaberdrauf (22. November 2007)

Der einzige Schrott ist doch, daß es nicht gleich von Anfang an vollständig eingedeutscht worden ist. 
Jemand, der schön vor der Umstellung gespielt hat, wird weiter UC, IF, usw. abkürzen ... nur schlecht für die, die diese Abkürzungen nicht kennen oder verstehen.
Gegen dieses babylonische Sprachproblem hilft dann auch kein Umstellen der Sprache mehr.
Also was solls, gewöhnen wir uns halt an die Namen und vermischen diesen Unsinn kräftig miteinander.


----------



## buddabrot (22. November 2007)

mir ist es erlich gesagt egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ich nur die deutschen namen gewohnt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Jonson (22. November 2007)

Hm, ich denke mal dass viele Leute wirklich nur meinen dass Englische Namen viel cooler klingen weil sie englisch sind. 

Wenn ich mir die meisten Beispiele anschaue die hier angebracht wurden sind fast alle eingedeutschten Namen direkte Übersetzungen der englischen Begriffe (z.B. Sturmwind, Unterstadt etc.)

Zu Süderstade: Hier haben sich die Leute von der Lokalisierung relativ viel Mühe gegeben, da sie statt der naheliegenden Übersetzung "Südstrand" mit Gestade ein etwas älteres Wort für Ufer gewählt haben, was gerade in der doch mittelalterlich angehauchten WoW zum Flair beiträgt.

Zu Dampfdruckkartell: Die direkteste Übersetzung wäre hier wohl Dampfplaudererkartell, was allerdings nicht so wirklich gut klingt. Deswegen wurde hier wohl der weg gewählt sich statt auf den (schlitzohrigen) Geschäftssinn der Goblins sich auf deren Dampftechnologie zu beziehen.

Alles in allem denke ich also dass die deutschen Begriffe auf eine Stufe mit den englischen stehen und die Hauptaufregung zum großen Teil daher kommt dass man sich halt umgewöhnen muss und es nicht mehr so exotisch klingt.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (22. November 2007)

warum ärgert ihr euch über so einen mist ?
ich finde die namen sind nun deutlich besser...
da ich ziehmlich dagegen bin das ins deutsche immer mehr englische wörter kommen ...
und stormwind in sturmwind geändert...
oh gott das o wurde gegen ein u getauscht jetzt werden wir alle sterben !!
oh man...
und wenn ihr wirklich so sehr diese alten namen mögt dann geht auf englische server...

sorry für die fehler im text...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. November 2007)

wären ihr alle heult. was solln die engländer sagen? die laden sich dann das deutsche sprachpaket damit die namen cool klingen.


aus deren sicht klingt stormwind genauso doof wie sturmwind für uns. bei ironforge is es das selbe.... usw


----------



## darkone26 (22. November 2007)

Blizzard sollte einfach neben der rein englischen und rein deutschen Version, eine Mischvariante anbieten (Personen, Orte und Städte auf Englisch, der Rest deutsch -> so wie es halt früher war);
Alternativ wär es auch toll wenn man einfach als Option auswählen könnte: Interface&Tooltips (deutsch/englisch), Questtexte (deutsch/englisch), Orts- und Städtenamen (deutsch/englisch), Personennamen (deutsch/englisch), Mobnamen (deutsch/englisch) -> dann könnte es Blizzard jedem Recht machen ^^

Das Chaos mit den unterschiedlichen Abkürzungen werden wir ohnehin bis zum Server-Shutdown haben - die alten hasen bleiben halt bei uc, tb, xr und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (22. November 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Ich fand Englische  Namen besser...
> 
> Hier mal ein paar krasse beispiele
> 
> ...




Genau das ist ein Paradebeispiel wie lächerlich das Getue dieser "Englisch ist eh viel Besser" Leute ist!

Stormwind - Sturmwind

Das ist genau ein Buchstabe und eine leicht vareierte Aussprache, aber es ist ja soooo viel coooler!
Meine Güte, die hälfte dieser Leute kann nichtmal gut genug Englisch um die Namen selber übersetzen zu könne, aber im Englischen ist alles viel cooler! Naja, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Holt euch das englische Sprachpaket, hört auf zu maulen, spielt und habt spaß, egal wie die Städte heißen!


----------



## Dunham (22. November 2007)

die englischen namen waren eindeutig besser, aber nur deshalb auf englisch zu zocken ist leier zu umständlich wegen q etc...
ich sag nur "Süderstad" "donnerfels" "eisenschmiede" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und vorallem sind den ganzen leuten, die nach der umstellung anefangen haben, namen wie ws (warsongschlucht) nicht bekannt. die erwarten dass man dann "Kriegshymmnenschlucht" schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlächter1 (22. November 2007)

Steve schrieb:


> Genau das ist ein Paradebeispiel wie lächerlich das Getue dieser "Englisch ist eh viel Besser" Leute ist!
> 
> Stormwind - Sturmwind
> 
> ...


Finde die deutschen Namen besser da es für mich eher an ein doch eher mittelalterlich gestaltetes Rollenspiel dran kommt (mittelalterlich im sinne von burgen und schwertern, das es keine zauberei usw. gibt weiß ich selber xD)

Was ich nur krass finde die sind Leute die nach der eindeutschung angefangen haben wow zu zocken und trozdem die englischen begriffe verwenden weil man denken soll sie hätten ahnung gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhenvar (22. November 2007)

wie schon oft gesagt die namen klingen doof.....aber sooooo sehr stört mich das nich....
mein problem ist, das ich jetz über den Sinn der wörter bescheid weiß, unszwar ständig.Auf Englisch habe ich damals hingenommen ohne mir darüber Gedanken zu machen...was auch noch damals an meiner schulsichen Klasse lag.....aber heute würde ich das zwar überstezen können aber ich würds nicht jedesmal in gedanken  machen....und anderes hätte ich auch nur einmal nachgeschlagen...wie dampfdruckkartel....muss sagen der englsiche name war seeeehr kompliziert...also sone namen könnte man übersetzen
Und wie schon die beispiele...
sturmgrimm-stormgrimm
höllenschrei-hellscream
eisenschmeide-ironforge
Klingenhauer-Razorfen
mal ehrlich sind wir im kinderagrten?KLingenhauer..der sinn ist doch absolut lächerlich und klingt dumm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlord (22. November 2007)

Ganz klar!  Die englischen waren besser!

Was will ich mit "Sturmwind, Rotkammgebirge, Eisenschmiede" und Co ?

Für  mich sind die deutschen namen absoluter CRAP

Englische namen FTW


----------



## Blechdosenritter (22. November 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> die englischen namen waren eindeutig besser, aber nur deshalb auf englisch zu zocken ist leier zu umständlich wegen q etc...
> ich sag nur "Süderstad" "donnerfels" "eisenschmiede"
> 
> 
> ...


jep so war es bei meiner freundin wie sie anfing... bin auch noc hdas englische durch Wacraft gewohnt und muss immer erst nachgucke nauf der Karte wie es jetzt in Deutsch heisst..

btw. es gibt ein Addon was alle Städtenamen etc auf Warcraft wieder setzt. Hab ich mal so gehört...


----------



## Minimilch (22. November 2007)

Undercity -> Unterstadt  ...

Also ich nenn alles noch nach den englischen Namen, finde es dann süß wenn mich wer was fragt und ich antworte und ein "he? was ist den Thunder Bluff??" zurück kommt :-)


----------



## Sérâph!m (22. November 2007)

gebt uns die alten englischen namen zurück!! eisenschmiede hört sich ja vlt an... tsts


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Ich fand Englische  Namen besser...
> 
> Hier mal ein paar krasse beispiele
> 
> ...



Paradebeispiel dafür wie dämlich die Argumentation ist das englische Namen mehr "Sinn" machen. Vielen scheint zu entgehen das "Undercity" und "Unterstadt" exakt das gleiche Bedeuten. Über Sinnfrehiet kann man da kaum diskutieren. 

Crossroads - Wegekreuz. Übersetzung mit der gleichen Bedeutung. Ich wette das 75% derjenigen welche so auf englische Namen stehen diese nichtmal aussprechen können. 

Wer sagt "Ironforge" was nunmal "Eisenschmiede" heißt wäre sinnfrei, der sollte sich mal Gedanken machen was er da sagt. Damit wäre JEDE deutsche Übersetzung aus englischem sinnfrei. Oder warum hat "heaven/Himmel" oder "hell/Hölle" "god/Gott" "devil/Teufel" mehr Sinn als "ironforge/Eisenschmiede" oder "crossroads/Wegekreuz"?



> jep so war es bei meiner freundin wie sie anfing... bin auch noc hdas englische durch Wacraft gewohnt und muss immer erst nachgucke nauf der Karte wie es jetzt in Deutsch heisst..



Wer Englishc und Deutsch kann sollte damit keine Probleme haben o_O Wenn die Nmen ausgeschrieben werden versteht sich. Wenn jemand mit UC ankommt wird jemand kaum auf die Idee kommen das Unterstadt gemeint ist. Wenn von Undercity die rede ist kann sich jeder Idiot mit seinem Schulenglisch das locker übersetzen.

Ich bin froh über die deutschen Namen. Denn ich finde sie klingen besser. 

Und wie auch schon gesagt: Wer kein Bock auf deutsche Namen hat soll sich das englische Paket ziehen und das ganze Spiel auf englisch spielen (wenn english so viel cooler ist und so viel mehr Sinn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Wird heir kaum jemand machen da wohl viele nicht genug englisch Kenntnisse haben sich die Quests zu übersetzen. 

Das einzige was man Blizzard vorwerfen könnte ist das die Namen von Anfang an nicht Deutsch waren. Aber sonst?


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (22. November 2007)

Unaton schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, geht es nicht darum, das Englisch "cooler" klingt, sondern darum, das WoW nun mal ein Englisches Spiel ist und man Eigennamen NICHT übersetzten kann. Illidan Sturmgrimm, Grom Höllenschrei, weitere will ich gar nicht aufzählen ...
> Der Burner war ja der, als ich vor ein paar Tagen echt überlegen musste, welche Instanz zum Teufel denn "Der Schwarzberg" ist ...
> 
> Deutsches Spiel ok, aber Namen nicht übersetzen! Crossroads heißt nun mal so und der Ragefire Abgrund heißt nun mal auch so. Das man dm zu Todesminen macht, ist ja noch ok, aber das Schlingendorntal ...



Also, wenn du schon die englischen Namen besser findest, wieso benutzt du dann Ragefire ABGRUND?

Ich für meinen Teil spiele auf einem deutschen Server und bin zufrieden mit den deutschen Übersetzungen und komme mit den Abkürzungen beider Sprachen zurecht (soll heissen ich weiss immer noch was UC/ TB & co bedeuten). Muss aber gleichzeitig auch sagen, dass es von Seiten Blizzards NICHT nötig gewesen wäre.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

ich find die englischen auch wesentlich besser,
ist halt so das auf englisch diese namen eher als richtige eigennahmen klingen für europäische ohren als es zum beispiel sturmwind tut.
da hört man halt sturm und wind und asoziiert halt irgendwie windig,
wohingegen stormwind mehr wie der eigenständige name der stadt wirkt.
also zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Dogar (22. November 2007)

weis nicht obs schon gepostet wurde aber

Darn = Verflixt
ass = Ar... (denkt auch den rest
us = uns

"to darn" ist auch ausbessern/flicken/stopfen
"ass" ist einmal der Hintern oder Esel
"us" ist und bleibt uns

Folgende Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten

Unser verflixter Esel
Unser verflixter Ar...
Unser verstopfter Hintern
Unser verstopfter Ar...

das sollten se eindeutschen ^^

Entweder das oder sie geben uns die Schönen Englischen Namen wieder !


----------



## Dedak (22. November 2007)

ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen das ich erst seit bc spiele und ich daher keine anderen namen kenne 

erst wenn man sich richtig mit dem spiel auseinandersetzt kommen die wörter zwischendurch mal im handelschannel ^^

also von daher bin ich für die deutschen stäte namen und diese stören mich auch nicht da ich mich schon daran gewöhnt habe


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Ich hab "Ich stimme nur ab, damit ich abstimmen konnte..." gewählt, weil das mit Abstand die dümmste und stumpfeste Auswahlmöglichkeit ist.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (22. November 2007)

Früher in der Schule hab ich im Englischunterricht gelernt, dass man Eigennamen nicht übersetzt.


----------



## s4darklord (22. November 2007)

also ich finde, dass es scho berechtigt ist, die namen einzudeutschen. ABER: ich finde die vorgehensweise nicht sehr schlau. denn die haben nix anderes gemacht, als - dumm gesagt - die ganzen namen über nen übersetzter laufen zu lassen - 1:1 ohne den sinn zu hinterfragen!
und das ist genau das was mich aufregt. eisenschmiede, sturmwind - klar klingts auf deutsch ein wenig banal und weniger archaisch als auf englisch, aber wenigstens machts nen sinn. aber wenn man mal guckt, was aus manchen npc-namen geworden ist - entschuldigung, die sind echt zum abgewöhnen!!! da hätte ich ein wenig mehr "feingefühl" erwartet. man kann einfach nicht den sinn durch eine 1:1 wortübersetzung rüberbringen - es gibt einfach worte, die mehrere bedeutungen haben können, und die müssen einfach richtig übersetzt werden damit es "gut" klingt. dampfdruckkartell wurde ja scho genannt - das klingt sowas von sinnfrei...

ehrlicher wärs gewesen, entweder von anfang an einzudeutschen oder es dann ganz zu lassen. und wie gesagt - etwas mehr feingefühl bei den namensgebungen wär scho besser als die jetztige situation.

außerdem wars hochgradig inkonsequent von schneesturm: das game heißt immer noch "world of warcraft" - das hätte "welt des kriegshandwerks" heißen müssen!!!^^


----------



## Thorgun (22. November 2007)

Wohne in Deutschland,spiele in Deutschland und rede deutsch.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Wohne in Deutschland,spiele in Deutschland und rede deutsch.




aber du spielst kein deutsches spiel,
blizzard ist aus kalifornien, also us amerikanisch


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (22. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> aber du spielst kein deutsches spiel,
> blizzard ist aus kalifornien, also us amerikanisch




Und was soll das jetzt heissen?
Nur weil Blizzards Hauptsitz in Kalifornien ist, darf es deren Spiele nicht in Deutsch geben?
Ausserdem gibt es Blizzard nicht nur in Kalifornien, nur mal am Rande erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mackowiak (22. November 2007)

OMG wie kann man nur so nen bescheuerten thread öffnen...sorry aber "die englischen namen waren ja viieel cooler"das ist sowas von schwachsinnig.wenn ihr doch alle so experten seid dann spielt doch japano rollenspiele auf japanisch.
wie hier schon Thorgun schreibt "wohne in de,spreche in de"der hat vollkommen recht. mein gott wie kann man sich an so etwas nur so hoch pushen. jetzt stellt euch mal vor deutsch wäre die weltsprache und nicht englisch(was auch fast geworden wär)...ich wette hier würd keiner schreiben englisch ist cooler....denkt drüber nach
so long


----------



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

s4darklord schrieb:


> außerdem wars hochgradig inkonsequent von schneesturm: das game heißt immer noch "world of warcraft" - das hätte "welt des kriegshandwerks" heißen müssen!!!^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Guter Schlusssatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings wurde davor soviel Müll gepostet...bä... ich geh meine Wut jetzt im Schlingendorntal an kleinen Zwergen und Gnomen aus Eisenschmiede auslassen - Donnerfels wird mir dankbar sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhenvar (22. November 2007)

mh aber ich versteh nich was die leute die deutsch ja soviel besser finden dagegen sprechen müssen.....guckt euch verdammt dochmal die auswertung an!
und wie s4darklord sagte...die 1:1 übersetzung klingt idiotisch und genauso wenig archaisch....
ey alter ich gehe anch Un-ter-stadt....was is den das bitte schön?guckt mal da kommen truppen von unterstadt.....und auch wenn bei stormwind ein o zum u wird klingt das einfach nur nach kindergarten.
Schneesturm(da ja deutsch sooo klasse is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sollte echt mal ne abstimmung machen....jeder der sich einloggt sollte über streitfragen abstimmen....denke mal das städtenamen thema is sicherlich schon bei schee (blizz) aufen tisch gelandet
oder addon bzw paket dafür rausgeben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (22. November 2007)

Da alles lokalisiert wurde, konnten sie die Ortsnamen nicht ignorieren. Dieweil aber die meisten Nester sowieso sprechende Namen haben, spricht IMHO auch nix dagegen, die Ortsnamen einzudeutschen: wenn ein Name einen klar erkennbaren Sinn hat (z.B. "Stormwind"), dann macht's nix, wenn er auf Deutsch da steht.

Dass die Übersetzungen zum Teil "interessant" sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Allerdings frage ich mich immer noch, wer allen Ernstes auf die Schnapsidee käme, eine Stand "Stormwind" zu nennen...


----------



## suppaRichie (22. November 2007)

Was ist hier eigentlich das Problem?
Es wurde alles was übersetzt wurde 1 zu 1 übersetzt. Die bedeutung ist doch die gleiche ob Ironforge oder Eisenschmiede. Nur weil einige englisch cool finden ändert es die bedeutung nicht, und wer sich über Sturmwind aufregt hat den knall wohl nicht gehört.
Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das die meisten die englichen Namen eh übersetzen konnten und von daher ist jede Aufregung über die jetzt deutschen Namen lachhaft.
Mal davon noch abgesehn ist world of warcraft ein international geschützter Begriff, warum sollte Blizz sich das antun Geld und unnötige Zeit zu vergeuden das zu ändern. Das müssten sie ja dann in jeder Sprache wo es WoW gibt tun und noch dazu noch die Rechte sichern. Es war auch seit releas schon so das nach und nach die Namen im Spiel übersetzt wurden also ist das ganze nichts neues, und mir ist es eigentlich egal wie die Städte heisen, wichtiger ist das sie da sind.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Gargaron schrieb:


> Früher in der Schule hab ich im Englischunterricht gelernt, dass man Eigennamen nicht übersetzt.




Es kommt auf die Art des Namens an. Was Übersetzungen angeht ist Name nicht gleich Name. Unser Land heißt Deutschland. Das ist ebenso ein Name, heißt in allen Sprachen aber anders. Dein Naachname hingegen wird kaum einer übersetzen wollen/können.

Was die Namen der Städte und Gebiete angeht hat Blizzard also alles richtig gemacht. Bei den NPCs in vielen Fällen nicht. 

Zum Thema Blizzard=Schneesturm. Falsch. Blizzard ist der Name der Firma und wird von daher nicht übersetzt. Ebenso wie benannter Nachname einer Person (im REGELFALL). 

Wenn ihr lieber "Thunder Bluff" als "Donnerfalls" sagt dann sagt demnächst auch bitte "Ich wohne in germany (oder Allemagne, Alemania, oder wlche Sprache ihr bevorzugt weil sie "besser" klingt)".

Ein Deutscher Satz mit einem englischen ORTsnamen klingt scheiße.


----------



## ormord (22. November 2007)

Ich finde der unterschied von Stormwind auf Sturmwind geht...
Undercity auf unterstadt klingt noch dümmer^^


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

xXZaknafeinXx schrieb:


> Und was soll das jetzt heissen?
> Nur weil Blizzards Hauptsitz in Kalifornien ist, darf es deren Spiele nicht in Deutsch geben?
> Ausserdem gibt es Blizzard nicht nur in Kalifornien, nur mal am Rande erwähnt
> 
> ...




wau, blizzard gibts also nicht nur in kalifornien ?
ja aber das wusste ich ja garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

klar darfs das spiel auch in eingedeutscht geben, gabs ja auch von anfang an schon,
aber die aussage: " 
"Wohne in Deutschland,spiele in Deutschland und rede deutsch."
kommt mir doch etwas komisch vor in dem zusammenhang.
das produkt worls of warcraft ist ein amerikanisches produkt, die figuren haben amerikanische namen, genauso wie du städte.
wie gesagt, es heisst world of warcraft und nicht welt des kriegshandwerks,
aber warum muss stormwind dann jetzt unbedingt sturmwind heissen?
versteht es sonst kein deutscher?


----------



## Lerun (22. November 2007)

Heisst Thrall in der Deutschen Version eigentlich noch Thrall? Wenn ja, sollte Blizzard die Lokalisierung von ihm mal in Angriff nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thrall = Leibeigener, Höriger, Sklave, Knecht

Zudem frag' ich mich, weshalb die Vornamen nicht lokalisiert wurden, statt Jaina Prachtmeer z.B. Jasmin Prachtmeer ö.a, da die englischen Vornamen zu den deutschen Nachnamen IMHO nicht passen.


----------



## Regesas (22. November 2007)

Also ich finde am schlimmsten: Darnassus. 

Nene ^^ Ich meine wenn sie alles verdeutschen dann will ich gerne Froststurm hier stadt BLizzard. Mann kan doch net Jaina Prachtmeer machen -.-


----------



## Iamsheep (22. November 2007)

für alle die  unbedingt englische Hauptstadtnamen brauchen und so gibt es M1deng

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/6034/ 

(wobei ich dafür keine garantie übernehme da ich schon ne ganze weile mit dem englischen client spiele)


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

An alle die meinen Post kritisiert haben...

Das scheiß Problem is eifnahc, dass du zu einem schreibst (beispiel) Kommste ma nach TB?
Fragt der andere TB?
Sagst du Thunder Bluff^^
Fragt er Was is Thunder Bluff

Und sagt mir bitte einer, was der Sinn der Eindeutshcung ist 

Und nicht sowas wie "Ja wir sind in Deutshcland wir sollen auch unsere Sprache sprechen" ^^

RICHTIGE argumente bitte


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> wau, blizzard gibts also nicht nur in kalifornien ?
> ja aber das wusste ich ja garnicht
> 
> 
> ...



SO IST RICHTIG!!!!


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> wau, blizzard gibts also nicht nur in kalifornien ?
> ja aber das wusste ich ja garnicht
> 
> 
> ...



SO IST RICHTIG!!!!


----------



## suppaRichie (22. November 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> An alle die meinen Post kritisiert haben...
> 
> Das scheiß Problem is eifnahc, dass du zu einem schreibst (beispiel) Kommste ma nach TB?
> Fragt der andere TB?
> ...


Mein Argument:
Für mich ist das schreiben von Donnerfels leichter, da es der deutschen Schreibweise entspricht, und Thunder Bluff der englichen. Da es für uns Deutsche das Ti äitsch (TH) nicht gibt wird es so schon schwer Thunder Bluff so zu schreiben wie man es spricht. Man sollte einfach mal auch sehn ab welchen Alter WoW gespielt werden darf. Zur erinerung 12 Jahre.


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Mein Argument:
> Für mich ist das schreiben von Donnerfels leichter, da es der deutschen Schreibweise entspricht, und Thunder Bluff der englichen. Da es für uns Deutsche das Ti äitsch (TH) nicht gibt wird es so schon schwer Thunder Bluff so zu schreiben wie man es spricht. Man sollte einfach mal auch sehn ab welchen Alter WoW gespielt werden darf. Zur erinerung 12 Jahre.




Du verstehst glaube nicht ganz....mein Problem ist, dass ich halt oft die alten namen verwende und dann meist gefragt werde was ich meine oder was es ist....durch die neues spieler, die die alten anmen nicht kennen ist das sehr verwirrend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Iamsheep schrieb:


> für alle die  unbedingt englische Hauptstadtnamen brauchen und so gibt es M1deng
> 
> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/6034/
> 
> (wobei ich dafür keine garantie übernehme da ich schon ne ganze weile mit dem englischen client spiele)




Danke!


----------



## Sempai02 (22. November 2007)

Ich sehe das Ganze teils-teils. Namen wie "Dunkelküste","Teufelswald" oder "Silbermond" klingen deutsch genauso gut wie englisch, aber es gibt auch negative Fälle. So klingt "Unterstadt" irgendwie komisch - ich habe vor Ort auch eine Unterstadt - und "Seenhain am Immerruhsee im Rotkammgebirge" klingt für mich auch merkwürdig - ich habe vor Ort ein Rothaargebirge.

Nur wieso sich Leute über "Sturmwind" oder "Stormwind" aufregen,verstehe ich bis heute nicht. Klingt doch so oder so gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

PS: Die Sorgen hat man bei Warhammer zum Glück nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ungwale (22. November 2007)

Man könnte auch die ganzen Verfechter der "aber für die Engländer klingt das genauso bescheuert" Fraktion ja mal folgende Dinge fragen:
Okay, das mag schon sein, aber warum mussten unbedingt die Originalnamen geändert werden und es sich damit dann auch für *uns * - sagen wir mal - "unbeholfen" anhören? Und darum geht es hier doch, oder? Um *uns* und nicht, dass es sich womöglich für anderssprachige Bevölkerungsgruppen auch seltsam anhört.
Warum wurde nicht einfach der Linie gefolgt, dass Eigennamen nun mal nicht geändert werden? 
Oder was würde man sagen wenn "Hogwarts" nun plötzlich "Schweinewarze" und Harry Potter in "Herr Töpfer" umbenannt wird?? 
Klingt bescheiden?? Oh ja...und ist absolut dasselbe wie bei WoW! 


P.S.: Und mal ehrlich: Unterstadt klingt doch nicht wie die Heimstadt der Verlassenen, der Untoten, sondern eher wie eine Hobbit-Behausung, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Ungwale schrieb:


> Man könnte auch die ganzen Verfechter der "aber für die Engländer klingt das genauso bescheuert" Fraktion ja mal folgende Dinge fragen:
> Okay, das mag schon sein, aber warum mussten unbedingt die Originalnamen geändert werden und es sich damit dann auch für *uns * - sagen wir mal - "unbeholfen" anhören? Und darum geht es hier doch, oder? Um *uns* und nicht, dass es sich womöglich für anderssprachige Bevölkerungsgruppen auch seltsam anhört.
> Warum wurde nicht einfach der Linie gefolgt, dass Eigennamen nun mal nicht geändert werden?
> Oder was würde man sagen wenn "Hogwarts" nun plötzlich "Schweinewarze" und Harry Potter in "Herr Töpfer" umbenannt wird??
> ...



Hogwarts ist der Name der Schule. Ein "Eigenname". "Undercity" ist der Name einer Ortschaft, daher kein "Eigenname" weswgeen hier eine Übersetzung durchaus möglich/notwendig ist.

Wie mein Beispiel: Deutschland ist in anderen Sprachen auch nicht "Deutschland" weils so doll Deutsch klingt. Genauso wenig ist "Undercity" in einem deutschem Spiel richtig weils so doll englisch klingt.


----------



## Gronwell (22. November 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Du verstehst glaube nicht ganz....mein Problem ist, dass ich halt oft die alten namen verwende und dann meist gefragt werde was ich meine oder was es ist....durch die neues spieler, die die alten anmen nicht kennen ist das sehr verwirrend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der Verwirrung kannst Du ganz einfach entgehen, nutze die aktuellen Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungwale (22. November 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Hogwarts ist der Name der Schule. Ein "Eigenname". "Undercity" ist der Name einer Ortschaft, daher kein "Eigenname" weswgeen hier eine Übersetzung durchaus möglich/notwendig ist.
> 
> Wie mein Beispiel: Deutschland ist in anderen Sprachen auch nicht "Deutschland" weils so doll Deutsch klingt. Genauso wenig ist "Undercity" in einem deutschem Spiel richtig weils so doll englisch klingt.



Ähmm....das lasse ich mal aus Bequemlichkeit so stehen. Der Zugang zu erläuternden Seiten (z.B. Wikipedia) steht jedem offen, denke ich. Das kann bei etwaigen Unsicherheiten in Diskussionen helfen und vor allzu voreiligen Antworten schützen. Womit dann auch schon alles dazu gesagt wäre.

Fin


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Ungwale schrieb:


> Ähmm....das lasse ich mal aus Bequemlichkeit so stehen. Der Zugang zu erläuternden Seiten (z.B. Wikipedia) steht jedem offen, denke ich. Das kann bei etwaigen Unsicherheiten in Diskussionen helfen und vor allzu voreiligen Antworten schützen. Womit dann auch schon alles dazu gesagt wäre.
> 
> Fin



Würde ich dir auch mal empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fledermaus (22. November 2007)

Die Städtenamen einzudeutschen war das beste, was Blizzard je gemacht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Englische Namen in einem sonst deutschen Spiel sind genauso lächerlich wie der ganze andere Anglizismenkram, der in WoW praktiziert wird.

Wenn ich so Sachen höre, wie : "... einfach auf Ignore und die Gruppe leaven." oder "... ich war nicht in der line of sight." da läuft mir ein Schauer über den Rücken.

Außerdem finde ich die Lokalisierung sehr gut gemacht und es sind echt schöne Namen dabei herrausgekommen.

Illidan Sturmgrimm, Sturmwind, Mondlichtung... Da kriegt man doch gleich Lust sein Schwert in die Hand zu nehmen und Drachen zu jagen.

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg beim Grinden, healen und damage dealen.

Euer Jodel


----------



## Ungwale (22. November 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Würde ich dir auch mal empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Seufz* Also gut...nix mit Einsicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eigenname#Kat..._von_Eigennamen

Nun aber bitte, ja?

Und keiner (!) sagte etwas von "nicht möglich" oder Ähnlichem!


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Ungwale schrieb:


> *Seufz* Also gut...nix mit Einsicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ändert nichts dran das Ortsnamen in vielen Sprachen so oder so übersetzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und was bei Wikipedia finden tu ich auch. "Leider" steht in dem Artikel so gut wie nichts zur Übersetzung von Ortsnamen (wozu Ländernamen auch gehören) sondern bezüglich Übersetzung aus anderen Zeichensystemen.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. November 2007)

Mir gefallen auf jeden Fall die alten Städtenamen besser wenn ich schon Eisenschmiede höre bekomme ich das Kotzen -.-


----------



## Abychef (22. November 2007)

Find das jetzt auch net so schlimm.
Wen es wirklich wirklich stört, der soll das spiel auf englisch spielen
Und zum Thema NPC-namen ...
BAUMKOPF HOLZFAUST FTW
ach ja das gute alte Diablo2 =)


----------



## Abychef (22. November 2007)

Find das jetzt auch net so schlimm.
Wen es wirklich wirklich stört, der soll das spiel auf englisch spielen
Und zum Thema NPC-namen ...
BAUMKOPF HOLZFAUST FTW
ach ja das gute alte Diablo2 =)


----------



## Thyphon (22. November 2007)

also im grunde ist es ja egal..
heißt ja immer dasselbe..
nur das sturmwind..
eisenschmiede..
das hört sich total bekackt an..
stormwind
ironforge usw
ist im grunde das selbe..
nur hört sich einfach besser an^^

mfg


----------



## Ungwale (22. November 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Ändert nichts dran das Ortsnamen in vielen Sprachen so oder so übersetzt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, schon möglich. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es in Geschichten, Büchern, Filmen, Spielen etc etc unüblich, dass Eigennamen übersezt werden. Es ging nicht um "richtig" oder "falsch".



Dark schrieb:


> Achja, und was bei Wikipedia finden tu ich auch. "Leider" steht in dem Artikel so gut wie nichts zur Übersetzung von Ortsnamen (wozu Ländernamen auch gehören) sondern bezüglich Übersetzung aus anderen Zeichensystemen.



Ach ja? Hier ging es auch um Deine Aussage, dass Namen von Ortschaften keine Eigennamen seien und die Behauptung, dass diese nicht übersetzt werden können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

siehe:
Hogwarts ist der Name der Schule. Ein "Eigenname". "Undercity" ist der Name einer Ortschaft, daher kein "Eigenname" weswgeen hier eine Übersetzung durchaus möglich/notwendig ist.


----------



## Arcona (22. November 2007)

also ich muss sagen, seit die instanzen auch von dem eingedeutsch betroffen sind kommt immer vermert auch die frage auf wenn mann leute für eine raid instanz sucht wie z.b. "Was ist denn MC?" oder "BWL gibt es nicht in wow" was krasseste bei spiel ist ich immer noch URBS.

da denken alle die noch ab den ersten verdeutschten pach zoggen das es die BRt ist.

fazit. ich nutze das addon m1deng und schon habe ich wieder die alten namen drinnen stehen, so wie ich es kenne. außerdem bin ich der meinung, das sich die immernoch besser anhören als die deutsche übersetzung. damit hätte blizz nicht anfangn sollen...


----------



## .bubble (22. November 2007)

Also ich find die deutschen Namen müssen bleiben! 
Wenn sie sich auch blöd anhören, aber wenigstens weiss man dann was es heisst
Ausserdem, ist unsere Sprache so schlimm?


----------



## Carnificis (22. November 2007)

also es gibt 2 dinge die ich am übersetzten (bzw vom so späten übersetzen) von blizz scheizze finde 
1. es hört sich in englisch für MICH einfach schöner an^^
und 2. die ganzen abkürzungen wie MC und Uc und und und kann man als "neuer" spieler einfach keinem ort oder keiner stadt zuordnen da unterstadt in deutsch dann eher US heißen würde und daher hätte blizz es endweder von anfang an in deutsch gemacht haben oder es einfach so lassen sollte wie es war

und an JEDEN der es anders haben will es gibt Addons mit denen man sich die Stadtnamen zurücküberstzen lasssen kann, teilweise nur natürlich, selber hatte ich auch einmal eins aber das war halt ziehmlich scheizze gemaht also geht einfach mal n bisschen suchen anstatt zu mekern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tykon (22. November 2007)

dann geb ich ma noch meinen senf dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich persönlich finde die neuen (deutschen) besser, das liegt aber daran das ich erst vor knapp 4 monaten angefangen hab. solche städte wie sturmwind und eisenschmiede klingen für mich auf deutsch besser, allerdings gebe ich amnchen recht das undercity besser is als unterstadt^^. wie auch schon andere gesgat hatten sollte blizz sowas rausbringen wie ein menü im interface wo amn as einstellen kann, oder ein spezielles addon dafür bereitstellen.

das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. November 2007)

Ungwale schrieb:


> Ja, schon möglich. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es in Geschichten, Büchern, Filmen, Spielen etc etc unüblich, dass Eigennamen übersezt werden. Es ging nicht um "richtig" oder "falsch".
> Ach ja? Hier ging es auch um Deine Aussage, dass Namen von Ortschaften keine Eigennamen seien und die Behauptung, dass diese nicht übersetzt werden können.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, das war dann vielleicht falsch ^^° Ändert aber nach wie vor nichts an den Tatsachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entkräftet bloß eines von vielen Argumenten gegen die Beibehaltung der englischen Namen.


----------



## FERT (22. November 2007)

LP ... np 
das bisschen englisch was man für wow braucht um klar zu kommen ... bekommt man in der schule beigebracht.


----------



## Ungwale (22. November 2007)

Dark schrieb:


> Ok, das war dann vielleicht falsch ^^° Ändert aber nach wie vor nichts an den Tatsachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Öhm...naja, Tatsachen an sich gibt es ja keine, lediglich subjektive Meinungen dazu. Wie gesagt, für manche User hört es sich dämlich und verkrampft an, für Andere wiederum nicht. "Richtig" und "Falsch" gibt es da nicht, lediglich "unüblich". Und mit meinem initiierenden Post wollte ich nur darstellen, dass mir kein ähnlicher Fall bekannt ist (siehe H. Potter Beispiel^^) und es wohl auch in vielen anderen Bereichen (wieder das H.Potter Beispiel^^) sehr befremdlich wäre. 



P.S.: Du meintest "gegen die Beibehaltung der deutschen Namen", oder?


----------



## Solenâ (22. November 2007)

die englischen namen waren 1000mal besser find ich eisenschmiede und sturmwind hört sich doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an silbermond kann so bleiben . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2007)

Solenâ schrieb:


> die englischen namen waren 1000mal besser find ich eisenschmiede und sturmwind hört sich doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





gerade silbermond muss weg, alleine wegen dem namen halt ich mich da nicht auf,
immer wenn ich das höre muss ich an diese unsägliche deutsche band denken und höre nur noch SÖÖÖÖÖMMPFFFOOONIIIIIIIIIEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Succubie (22. November 2007)

die alten englischen namen waren aber sowas von besser, und wenn se schon übersetzten dan pls mit was mehr stil und nicht wort für wort. 

p.s: auser dem ist "thunderbluff" falsch übersetzt. 'bluff' heißt 'täuschung' und net 'hügel'^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (22. November 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> die alten englischen namen waren aber sowas von besser, und wenn se schon übersetzten dan pls mit was mehr stil und nicht wort für wort.
> 
> p.s: auser dem ist "thunderbluff" falsch übersetzt. 'bluff' heißt 'täuschung' und net 'hügel'^^
> 
> ...



es heist donnerfels net donnerhügel^^


----------



## Thorgun (22. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> wau, blizzard gibts also nicht nur in kalifornien ?
> ja aber das wusste ich ja garnicht
> 
> 
> ...





Thor (Greifenmeister in Westfall ) ist also amerikanisch ?! So so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit:



Succubie schrieb:


> die alten englischen namen waren aber sowas von besser, und wenn se schon übersetzten dan pls mit was mehr stil und nicht wort für wort.
> 
> p.s: auser dem ist "thunderbluff" falsch übersetzt. 'bluff' heißt 'täuschung' und net 'hügel'^^
> 
> ...




http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...&relink=off

Sinngemäß kann man "hügel" benutzen...


----------



## Succubie (22. November 2007)

> es heist donnerfels net donnerhügel^^



dan heißt es halt "donnerfels" aber das ändert nix daran das es falsch übersetzt is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (22. November 2007)

mennoooooo das war doch net bös gemeint ^^


----------



## Succubie (22. November 2007)

meine antwort war auch net bös gemeint hab vieleicht den falschen smilie benutzt, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael Sweet (22. November 2007)

Also im Ernst... Ich find es sehr gut, daß die Namen endlich in Deutsch sind. 

Ironforge klingt für mich, als Semi-Anglophoner (Stiefmutter Aussie) eben genauso normal wie in Deutsch. nebenbei bemerkt ist die deutsche Sprache sowieso die deutlich härtere vom Wortlaut her. 

Sturmwind klingt bedeutend härter als ein korrekt ausgesprochenes Stormwind. Der Haken ist, daß die ganzen Meckerkids hier keinen Plan haben von der korrekten Aussprache. Klar klingt die englische Sprache mit deutscher Aussprache heftiger. 

Ausserdem hat es was, weil ihr es zwar versteht aber es Euch fremd ist. 

Ich bin insgesamt dreisprachig aufgewachsen (Deutsch, Griechisch und Englisch) und finde es sehr schade, daß die deutsche Sprache immer mehr in den Hintergrund gerät. Auch im "normalen" Leben (oder,wie es im WOW Slang heisst "Real Life"... *seufz*) passiert das zunemehnd, leider.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. November 2007)

Was mich bei der ganzen Sache wundert ist, das die meisten hier von klingen und hören schreiben.
Das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren und nicht ab 6. 
Lest ihr euch das alles laut vor und macht euch dann gedanken wie das klingt was ihr lest?
Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein das man sich über simple Namen aufregt. Wer damit nicht zurecht kommt das wenn er was von thunder bluff schreibt und keiner weis was das ist, wer hat da das grössere Problem? Der neue Spieler der die Namen nicht kennen kann oder der alte Spieler der wohl die entsprechende Patchnotiz nicht gelesen hat? Das selbe zu LBRS/UBRS/BRD selbst als diese Inis noch nicht eigedeutscht waren, gab es Leute die diese Inis nur schwer auseinander halten konnten, und mit den deutschen Namen ist es ja wohl einfacher, zu wissen ob man oben, unten oder ganz unten rein gehn will.
Es liegt bei den Namen wie in anderen Sachen einfach an der Unflexiebilität. Fakt ist doch einfach das es für einen englisch sprachigen Menschen undercity einfach Unterstadt ist genau so wie ironforge Eisenschmiede ist. Es scheint halt weiter so zu sein, ich will mich auf die Änderung nicht einlassen also haben alle anderen genau das zu akzeptierne. Wären eure bemühungen bei den dudus genau so angagiert, würden viele Druiden sich nicht darüber ärgern müssen. Aber das scheint ja wohl dann was andres zu sein, mit dudu kann man zumindest einige Druiden aus der reserve locken, wenn man aber selbst IF schreibt oder ironforge ist man plötzlich selbst in Erklärungsnot.


----------



## nalcarya (23. November 2007)

Michael schrieb:


> Sturmwind klingt bedeutend härter als ein korrekt ausgesprochenes Stormwind. Der Haken ist, daß die ganzen Meckerkids hier keinen Plan haben von der korrekten Aussprache. Klar klingt die englische Sprache mit deutscher Aussprache heftiger.


Aber natürlich, der werte Herr ist der einzige Mensch in diesem Forum der des Englischen mächtig ist und die korrekte Aussprache kennt. Komm mal von deinem hohen Ross runter Oo

Ich bin auch ein Gegner der Hardcore-Lokalisierung.
Die Personen und Orte heißen/hießen seit Jahren so wie sie heißen, es wurde von Warcraft I bis Warcraft III nie auch nur ein einziger Name in der Weise übersetzt wie das bei WoW mittlerweile der Fall ist. Warum auch, es sind ja immerhin Eigennamen, die muss und soll man nicht verstehen die soll man nur kennen.

Übrigens, warum muss die Hauptstadt der Menschen im ach so wundertoll harten Deutsch klingen wie eine Jägerstaffel im Dritten Reich? 
Und wer hat eigentlich behauptet dass man Stormwind ausspricht wie mans schreibt? 

Aber mir soll's wurscht sein, ich spiele seit eh und je mit englischem Client, zumal die deutsche Sprachausgabe absolut grottig besetzt ist (was sie bei Warcraft III ja auch schon war) :>


----------



## StarFox (23. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Englisches Sprachpaket in der Accountverwaltung downloaden und gut ist. Ich verstehe das Problem hier absolut nicht?



alle wollen ihre coolen englischen namen für die städte und orte, um dann aber wirklich englisch zu können sind die meisten doch nich in der lage und das sprachpaket fällt aus als alternative ^^
da es für engländer und ammis genauso ist mit den englischen namen, wie für uns mit den deutschen, ist ja egal... da beschwert sich auch keine das er deutsche namen haben will :E


----------



## Vanevil (23. November 2007)

Wir leben halt in Deutschland ^^

Wenns danach ginge was "cool" klingt dann will ich norwegische Städtenamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungwale (23. November 2007)

StarFox schrieb:


> alle wollen ihre coolen englischen namen für die städte und orte, um dann aber wirklich englisch zu können sind die meisten doch nich in der lage und das sprachpaket fällt aus als alternative ^^
> da es für engländer und ammis genauso ist mit den englischen namen, wie für uns mit den deutschen, ist ja egal... da beschwert sich auch keine das er deutsche namen haben will :E




Es geht hier doch  um Beibehaltung der Originalnamen, nicht um irgendwelche andere an den Haaren herbeigezogene Argumente. Wie natürlich dass Empfinden der englischsprachigen Völker uber den Klang der Originalnamen ist...nunja, darüber wage ich mir nicht ein Urteil zu fällen, da ich dazu selbstredend auch nicht in der Lage bin. 
Fakt ist, dass die ursprünglichen Bezeichnungen grundlos geändert wurden und eben dieses offenbar bei der weitaus grösseren Bevölkerung von WoW auf massive Ablehnung stiess bzw. stösst. Und zu den paar Leuten, die meinen, man solle sich doch den englischen Klient runter laden...(ich nehme mal wieder das Harry Potter Beispiel^^): Würde man den Leuten, denen es etwas befremdlich erscheint, dass H.P. urplötzlich im 7. Teil Hans Töpfer heisst, empfehlen das Buch deswegen in englischer Sprache zu kaufen?? Ich glaube nicht.....oder doch?


----------



## Bellthane (23. November 2007)

Ich finde es echt komisch wie sich manche hier aufregen können. Es gibt für mich genau einen Grund warum Blizzard die Übersetzungen gemacht hat. Die deutschen Namen sind für ein 12 jähriges Kind leichter auszusprechen als die Englischen. Es kann mir keiner von euch sagen, dass ihr mit 12 Jahren schon perfekt Englisch konntet. Es gibt auch Menschen, die nicht gut Englisch können und genau für diese Leute ist es schwer etwas Englisches auszusprechen.

Zu dem Vorwurf, dass manche Spieler die Namen gar nicht kennen: Es gibt einfach auch Menschen, die erst seit BC spielen und daher die englischen Namen nicht kennen. Ich spiele selbst erst seit Mai und habe mich beim ersten Mal auch gefragt was den TB heißt. Als ich dann erfahren habe, dass TB für Thunder Bluff steht, habe ich trotzdem nicht gewusst, dass es sich dabei um Donnerfels handelt. Ich kann aber gut Englisch, da ich es schon 11 Jahre habe und ich mich selbst gerade im Matura (Abitur) Jahr befinde. Für mich kommt einfach mehr Stimmung auf, wenn ich die deutschen Namen benutze. Es klingt für mich selbst mehr nach Mittelalter und WoW hat nun einmal einen mittelalterlichen Hintergrund.


----------



## -Aurelien- (23. November 2007)

Dieser Threat=Wayne

GrEEtZ


----------



## Yozoshura (23. November 2007)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Dieser Threat=Wayne
> 
> GrEEtZ



Na und?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das mein ich ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (23. November 2007)

also sogar das letzte Buch World of Warcraft, Bd. 2: Der Aufstieg der Horde wurde eingedeutscht... Orgrim Schicksalshammer???? achja Doomhammer .. naja ich bin schwer enttäuscht aber ändern kann ich es e nimmer und nur für die Namen hol ich mir sicher nicht das sprachpaket


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (23. November 2007)

is doch einfach wayne, jeder kann sich das spiel auf englisch oder deutsch zulegen und gut is.


----------



## Huntara (23. November 2007)

Mir ist es völlig egal, ob englisch oder deutsch. Es ist doch einfach nur Gewohnheitssache und der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.

Wie das geändert wurde, fand ich es auch schrecklich....ich sag nur "Beutebucht"....
und wenn jemand von Kriegshymnenschlucht sprach, musste ich erst überlegen, was er da meint, aber letzendlich hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und gemerkt, das es nur seine Zeit braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sweetdruid (23. November 2007)

mit dem elp ist das ganze spiel englisch, lohnt sich aber auf jeden fall.
die deutschen  übersetzungen der städtename sind einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Dagon1 (23. November 2007)

1. Übersetzen von Eigennamen findet in jeder Sprache statt. Zum Beispiel im Dutschen Roma (italienisch) Rom (deutsch), Praha (tschechisch) Prag (deutsch, Gdanzk (polnisch) Danzig (deutsch), Moskwa (russisch) Moskau (deutsch), Köln (deutsch) Collogne (englisch) usw. ......... nebenbei Mallorca [Majorca] (spanisch) und Mallorza (für viele Deutsche)^^.

2. In meiner Heimat (Norwegen) trifft man rund um die Uhr auf englisch (besonders im TV da hier nicht übersetzt wird (nur Texte) daraus folgt, daß alle gutes englisch können (auch 70 jährige) trotzdem heißt es hier Heimatseite und nicht Homepage......etc. 
In Deutschland können gerade mal diejenigen anständiges englisch welche damit beruflich zu tun haben (oder ähnliches) die meisten vergessen ihr Schulenglisch ziemlich schnell........versucht mal in ner Dorfkneipe auf englisch ein Bier zu bestellen......in Deutschland unmöglich in Skandinavien unproblematisch.

3. Wenn man mal russisch außen vor lässt ist Deutsch die am meisten gesprochene Muttersprache Europas(über 100 Mio. in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz und diverse Minoritäten in nachbarländern), als solche ist Deutsch eine wichtige internationale Sprache und hat seinen festen Stellenwert bei allen lokalisierungen.

4. Da ich zwei Staatsbürgerschaften habe und in erster Linie Norweger bin muss ich euch mal sagen:"Seid nicht so verklemmt und davon besessen anders zu sein. Ihr/Wir seid/sind Deutsche und sollten mal ein bisschen Rückrat zeigen (erst recht in Bezug auf die Sprache......Sprache kann nichts negatives in der Vergangenheit getan haben.....)."



Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen und zum denken anregen. Diese hinweise sind allgemein zu betrachten und trffen halt auch auf WoW zu.




Mit linguistischem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## crescent (23. November 2007)

mir gefallen die originalnamen definitiv besser, besonders auch die der npc's... jaina prachtmeer... das tut doch in den augen weh. klar klingen die englischen versionen meist besser; es ist doch komisch, wenn man zb wow-geschichte oder buecher liest, und dann natuerlich die originalnamen vorfindet, und - wenn man mit englisch nicht so bewandert ist - nicht versteht, um wen es sich da handelt...

naja, ich hab eh den englischen client und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. November 2007)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Es kann mir keiner von euch sagen, dass ihr mit 12 Jahren schon perfekt Englisch konntet.


Doch kann ich sagen \o/
Zumindest weitaus genug um mit den einfachen Häppchen klarzukommen die in  der deutschen Version drinsteckten. Ich spiele zwar, wie schon gesagt, selbst standardmäßig den englischen Client, dank meinem jüngeren Bruder kenne ich aber auch den deutschen halbwegs. Mein Bruder ist übrigens vergleichsweise schlecht was Englisch angeht und trotzdem findet auch er es blöde dass die Namen übersetzt wurden :>



Bellthane schrieb:


> Für mich kommt einfach mehr Stimmung auf, wenn ich die deutschen Namen benutze.


Verdammt vielen geht es genau so mit den englischen Namen. Faszinierend, oder?
Gut genug englisch für das Sprachpaket können aber scheinbar wirklich nicht alle, wobei es aus meiner Sicht doch eine prima Motivation wäre sich mal mehr mit der Sprache auseinanderzusetzen und die Kenntnisse zu vertiefen.



Bellthane schrieb:


> Es klingt für mich selbst mehr nach Mittelalter und WoW hat nun einmal einen mittelalterlichen Hintergrund.


mwaaaah. Nicht ernsthaft, oder? Wenn du grad im Abi steckst wirst du doch auch das Mittelalter im Geschichtsunterricht schon hinter dir haben. Nur weil etwas im LowTech-Fantasy-Genre rumdümpelt hat es noch lange nichts mit Mittelalter am Hut. Die Tauren zB sind ein sehr indianisch angehauchtes Völkchen und die Ureinwohner welchen Landes sind Indianer? Richtig, nicht Deutschland.
Das also ausgerechnet Deutsch die Sprache der Wahl sein soll kann man daran nicht festmachen.

Die Zwerge sind übrigens in der englischen Version mit einem deutlichen schottischen Akzent versehen, allein deswegen lohnt es sich.

"I'm TNT, I'm Dynamite!" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Übersetzung von Eigennamen:
in Spielen und Romanen passiert es manchmal, manchmal auch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es immer besser wenn es nicht passiert, immerhin hat der Urheber sich bei dem Namen, der Schreibweise und der Phonetik, höchstwahrscheinlich etwas gedacht.
Aber hier sind wir wohl bei der Sache mit dem Affen und der Seife angelangt.


----------



## olisec (23. November 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Ich fand Englische  Namen besser...
> 
> Hier mal ein paar krasse beispiele
> 
> Stormwind- Sturmwind




ja ein echt extrem krasses beispiel. kaum wieerzuerkennen. als letztens einer sagte, das er nach sturmwind geht, da hab ich echt nicht gewusst wo er hinwill. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  echt lustig manche leute hier ^^


----------



## Gibin (23. November 2007)

Anfangs fand ich das scheußlich aber inzwischen habe ich mich daran gewöhnt und damit abgefunden. Daher stört es mich nicht weiter.

Gruss Gibin


----------



## meckermize (23. November 2007)

bin für die englishen klingt besser finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (23. November 2007)

Hi Leute!

Also ich finde das ganze eingedeutsche dümmlich. Die ganze Welt spricht Englisch und wir deutschen ein.
So lernen die Kinder wenigstens noch nebenbei ein bisschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gebt uns die englischen Namen wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2007)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Also ich finde das ganze eingedeutsche dümmlich. Die ganze Welt spricht Englisch und wir deutschen ein.
> So lernen die Kinder wenigstens noch nebenbei ein bisschen
> ...




Accountverwaltung und englisches Sprachpaket downloaden & installieren. Ich verstehe nach wie vor das Problem nicht.


----------



## Yozoshura (23. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Accountverwaltung und englisches Sprachpaket downloaden & installieren. Ich verstehe nach wie vor das Problem nicht.



Aber wir wollen ja nicht das ganze Spiel auf englisch spielen, sondern nur die Namen der Städte/NPCs wie sie mal waren. Sie wurden geändert, obwohl der Merheit (siehe auch hier Umfrageergbenis) die alten besser gefielen.


----------



## Kaladial (23. November 2007)

sind ja nicht nur die städtenamen...
wenn ich sowas les wie jania prachtmeer könnt ich nen schreikrampf bekommen


----------



## Gias (23. November 2007)

Wer Englisch kann dem empfehle ich das englische Sprachpacket waermstens
-die Charaktere klingen allesamt besser imo und was ich auch bemerkt hab:
beim Braufest gabs im englischen Client extra hintergrund dialoge -im deutschen nada
wahrscheinlich weil man sich nicht die muehe machen will alles noch auf deutsch
zu lokalisieren 
entsprechend ist es gut moeglich einiges an witzigen sachen durch den
deutschen client zu verpassen 

spiel btw schon seit tag1 mit dem englischen client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Programmchef (23. November 2007)

Finde die Städtenamen gehen ja noch, aber am schlimmsten finde ich die Namen... Wie oben angesprochen zb Jaina Prachtmeer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört sich doch einfach nur s**** an. Oder Sturmgrimm -.-. Am Anfang ist es schonmal gefallen, es ist ein Englisches Spiel und so etwas kann man einfach nicht eindeutschen. Sicher ist es leichter für die non-englisch r0xx0r und leute die noch ein RL haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sich nicht so intensiv damit beschäftigen aber naja.....is eh die überwiegende Meinung dass sowas normalerweise englisch bleiben müsste

Blöd nur dass mit dem englischen Sprachpaket auch die Quests englisch werden oder? Bin zwar ganz gut in Englisch aber die Quests sind schon schwer zu verstehen (Auf Englisch).


----------



## Listrius (23. November 2007)

Also ich hab ja grundsätzlich nix gegen die lokalisierung.... nur ich finde dass einiges übertieben ist.... ich meine damit das Übersetzen von Eigennamen wie:

Sylvana Windrunner > Sylvana Windrenner
Craine Bloodhoof > Craine Bluthuf
(nur 2 kleine Beispiele...)


In der Schule hat man schon gelernt, dass man Eigennamen nicht Übersetzen soll!!!! Aba ich glaub an dem tag waren die Blizz mitarbeiter, die für die lokalisierung zuständig sind, wohl krank :-P
die Städtenamen sind da ja noch relativ gut gelungen..... (Ausnahme: Ratchet > Ratschet, das is total sinnlos xD).

so long

Lis


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (23. November 2007)

Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt mal durchgelesen und bin im Zwiespalt,

Einerseits schmerzt es mir in den Augen Namen zu lesen wie Prachtmeer, Sturmgrimm, Donnerfels, Eisenschmiede, weil ich die Orignialnamen kenne und so zusagen mit groß geworden bin.

Auf der anderen Seite schmerzen mich Aussagen wie "Wir whipen in MC weil der Healer net overhealt hat"(AUTSCH!)

Es ist am Ende Geschmackssache wer was wo wie wann benutzt.Ich benutze zwar das Deutsche Sprachpaket, habe aber kein Problem damit die original Namen zu verwenden.


Also von daher:


Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer - Lothar (23. November 2007)

Erstmal : "Mir egal" und "Wayne?!" <-- hat den selben Sinn ...
aber Englisch war wirklich besser ...
< " Wo bist du? " >
Erste Antwort: "In EISENSCHMIEDE".

Zweite Möglichkeit : "In IRONFORGE".

Da muss man nicht lange überlegen ...


----------



## -Misanthrop- (23. November 2007)

Ist das nicht im endeffekt scheissegal ob nun deutsch oder englisch? o.O

Story hin oder her...
 oder auch "manche namen kann man einfach nicht "verdeutschen" "

Wem es mit der Sprache NICHT gefällt der soll einfach den Tipp von Tikume annehmen und fertig...

Lasst uns doch gleich drüber diskutieren ob nun das Ei oder das Huhn zu erst da war...

cYa
Misanthrop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Misanthrop- (23. November 2007)

n/c...


----------



## nalcarya (23. November 2007)

Was ganz und gar lächerliches ist übrigens diese *...drake* Sache. Drake heißt nicht etwa Drache sondern Erpel :>


----------



## Gias (23. November 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was ganz und gar lächerliches ist übrigens diese *...drake* Sache. Drake heißt nicht etwa Drache sondern Erpel :>



Mag sein aber die benennen viele drachen-aehnliche Kreaturen als "Drake"
und dann bei nem Drachen Erpel zu schreiben ist auch unpassend


----------



## Gwynny (23. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Accountverwaltung und englisches Sprachpaket downloaden & installieren. Ich verstehe nach wie vor das Problem nicht.



Ich bin ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es ist ja kein Problem, bin nur nach meiner Meinung gefragt worden...
Aber das gibt erhebliche Kommunikationsprobleme. Ich benutze dann die ganzen Englischen Namen und kein Mensch versteht mich! Ausserdem will ich ja nicht die Quests etc. in Englisch nur Städte usw. Aber dieses Sprachpaket dreht doch alles um, oder irre ich mich da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## -Aurelien- (23. November 2007)

also die Stadtnamen zu übersetzen is schon eig Schwachsinn...
Naja wenn die Leute bei Blizz Langeweile haben kann alles passiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GrEEtZ


----------



## Ungwale (23. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Accountverwaltung und englisches Sprachpaket downloaden & installieren. Ich verstehe nach wie vor das Problem nicht.




Wurde (so glaube ich zumindest) jetzt mehrfach beantwortet...weil dann das gesamte Spiel in Englisch ist!
Und die Umbenennung von Items -oh verzeihung- von Einzelartikeln steht hier nicht zur Debatte sondern nur die Beibehaltung der originalen Eigennamen wie sie seit jeher benutzt wurden.
Siehe Beispiel "Harry Potter" in den vorangegangenen Posts von mir.

Fin


----------



## r41ken (23. November 2007)

sprachpaket ftw =)
hab englisch und werde es auch behalten weil wenn ich die deutschen namen lese will ich aufs klo rennen


----------



## Haxxler (23. November 2007)

Also eigentlich ises mir egal. Orgrimmar wird immer gleich heißen ^^


----------



## Mr. Jonson (23. November 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Was ganz und gar lächerliches ist übrigens diese *...drake* Sache. Drake heißt nicht etwa Drache sondern Erpel :>



Hier offenbart ein Blick in ein Wörterbuch für heutiges Englisch mit dem Begriff "Erpel" leider nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Drake ist der mittelenglische (sprich sehr alte) Begriff für Drache.


----------



## Ilonie_Daystalker (23. November 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> die alten englischen namen waren aber sowas von besser, und wenn se schon übersetzten dan pls mit was mehr stil und nicht wort für wort.
> 
> p.s: auser dem ist "thunderbluff" falsch übersetzt. 'bluff' heißt 'täuschung' und net 'hügel'^^
> 
> ...



Nun ja jetzt schaue ich mir aber mal "Thunderbluff" an und frage mich wenn diese Stadt auf dem "Hügel" nun Täuschen soll. Es hat schon einen 'Stil' Wenn man Begriffe etwas abändert um Orte auch Sinnvoll zu bennenen.
Sonst hört sich das nicht nur blöd an, sondern erhält im Deutschen keine Logik.


----------



## Kawock (23. November 2007)

Naja, persönlich finde ich die neue Hauptstadtnamen nicht so prickelnd. Da ich aber zu der WoW-Generation gehören, wo Schlingendorntal schon Schlingendorntal heißt oder Süderstade Süderstade ist mir das eigentlich relativ wayne. 
Und ich verwette meinen Arsch darauf, das die meißten Leute die Englischen Namen nichtmals aussprechen können. 
Aber trotzdem schreibe ich weiterhin IF, SW (ist ja geblieben), UC etc. Naja... ausser TB, aber da will ja eh keiner hin, genauso wenig wie nach Darnassus (gibts da ne Abkürzung ?).

Also...
vote for wayne

wems gefällt


----------



## Ombus (23. November 2007)

das ist mir mal sowas von scheissegal da ich sowies mitm englischen client spiele?

Aber lasst mich raten..die die es stört spielen ja nur mitm deutschen client weil se dem englischem nicht mächtig sind?


----------



## Ilonie_Daystalker (23. November 2007)

Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, finde ich das eindeutschen der Englischen Namen/Bezeichnung/Orte nicht verkehrt. Heutzutage wird mir in MMo´s viel zu viel Denglisch (Deutsch-Englisch= Gemischt) gesprochen, das man aus einigen Sätzen eigentlich nicht mehr klar erkennen kann was der betreffende im Channel eigentlich will. 

Bei Namen von Personen könnt ich es noch verstehen wenn diese in Romanvorlagen schon mit Englischem Namen geschrieben wurden, das man diese hätte auch lassen können (Proudmoore [hoffentlich richtig geschrieben] hat man in Prachtmeer umbennant und ich glaube Tyrande heißt immer noch Wisperwind Whisperwind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich bin sicher das der Tag kommt das sie [Lustig] Flüsterwind [/Lustig] gennnant wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Editiert da Thyrande schon Eingedeutscht war und ich es nicht Bemerkt hab, schande über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (23. November 2007)

Ilonie_Daystalker schrieb:


> Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, finde ich das eindeutschen der Englischen Namen/Bezeichnung/Orte nicht verkehrt. Heutzutage wird mir in MMo´s viel zu viel Denglisch (Deutsch-Englisch= Gemischt) gesprochen, das man aus einigen Sätzen eigentlich nicht mehr klar erkennen kann was der betreffende im Channel eigentlich will.
> 
> Bei Namen von Personen könnt ich es noch verstehen wenn diese in Romanvorlagen schon mit Englischem Namen geschrieben wurden, das man diese hätte auch lassen können (Proudmoore [hoffentlich richtig geschrieben] hat man in Prachtmeer umbennant und ich glaube Tyrande heißt immer noch Wisperwind
> 
> ...



Whisperwind = Wisperwind

wis|pern <sw. V.; hat> [lautm.]: a) [hastig] &#8594;flüstern

Es ist halt doch gut,dass Blizzard übersetzt,wenn man sieht,wie viele Jugendliche heutzutage keine deutschen Worte wie "Grimm", "Gram" oder auch einfach "Wispern" kennen.


----------



## Ilonie_Daystalker (23. November 2007)

Ombus schrieb:


> das ist mir mal sowas von scheissegal da ich sowies mitm englischen client spiele?
> 
> Aber lasst mich raten..die die es stört spielen ja nur mitm deutschen client weil se dem englischem nicht mächtig sind?




Das ist ja mal wieder eine qualifizierte Aussage.

Also ich bin dem Englisch schon mächtig und hab nun auch schon einige Bücher vom Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzt. 
Ich finde nur den Mangel an der eigenen Müttersprache beklagenswert, wenn man sich im Sprachkanal oder im Textkanal, gehörig schwachsinn anhören bzw. lesen muss da frage ich mich schon verzweifelt ob einige Menschen beider Sprachen nicht beherschen.


----------



## Ungwale (23. November 2007)

Ombus schrieb:


> das ist mir mal sowas von scheissegal da ich sowies mitm englischen client spiele?
> 
> Aber lasst mich raten..die die es stört spielen ja nur mitm deutschen client weil se dem englischem nicht mächtig sind?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2007)

Mr. schrieb:


> Drake ist der mittelenglische (sprich sehr alte) Begriff für Drache.



Jop in Ultima Online (und Monsternamen sind da immer englisch) heissen die etwas kleineren Drachen auch seit jeher "Drake".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. November 2007)

Mr. schrieb:


> Hier offenbart ein Blick in ein Wörterbuch für heutiges Englisch mit dem Begriff "Erpel" leider nur die halbe Wahrheit.
> 
> Drake ist der mittelenglische (sprich sehr alte) Begriff für Drache.


Sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, habe aber keine Quelle dazu gefunden. Okay ich habe auch nicht intensiv gesucht :>
Tatsache ist dass Drake im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch Erpel bedeutet, dazu brauch ich kein Wörterbuch.


----------



## Ilonie_Daystalker (23. November 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Whisperwind = Wisperwind
> 
> wis|pern <sw. V.; hat> [lautm.]: a) [hastig] &#8594;flüstern
> 
> Es ist halt doch gut,dass Blizzard übersetzt,wenn man sieht,wie viele Jugendliche heutzutage keine deutschen Worte wie "Grimm", "Gram" oder auch einfach "Wispern" kennen.



HUCH! da ist mir aber ein dicker Fehler unterlaufen. In meiner Antwort sollte es eigentlich Whisperwind heißen (man beachte das h, das ich vergessen hab), habe daher wohl schon die Deutsche schreibweise Wisperwind genommen. 
Aus meiner Nachricht würde, wenn man sie Lesen würde, eigentlich hervorgehen das ich auch den Englischen Namen meinte.
Also Fehler meiner Seite, Thyrande Whisperwind heißt wirklich Thyrande Wisperwind.

Die verwirrung die ich bei Dir angestifftet habe, als ich Lustigerwiese eine bescheuerte übersetzung genommen hab (Flüsterwind), tut mir leid. Eigentlich war es der Versuch eine mögliche, für Blizzard in der frühen Phase des Eindeutschens übliche Methode einige Dinge so zu Übersetzten und dann im zweitem Schritt neu richtig zu Benennen. Dies scheint wenn ich den elan in Deiner Nachricht sehe nach hinten losgegangen zu sein, werde nun mit [Lustig] [/Lustig] Arbeiten um weitere verwirrung zu vermeiden.

Im übrigen, schmeichelt es mir das Du mich offensichtlich als Jugentlichen ansiehst obwohl ich 10 Jahre Alter bin als Du, aber dennoch danke.

[Hoffe das ich keine weiteren Fehler gemacht hab, ansonsten Standartspruch: "Wer fehler findet darf sie behalten"]


----------



## Rhia (23. November 2007)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt eher für die englischen Namen gewesen...spiele seit ca. zweieinhalb Jahren WoW, bin dadurch von Anfang an die englischen Namen gewöhnt gewesen - und dann haben sie das plötzlich Schritt für Schritt geändert! Aus meinem Booty Bay wurde Beuchtebucht x) für mich war es anfangs einfach sehr verwirrend und mir hat der Wortlaut der englischen Namen einfach besser gefallen.
Aber jetzt störts mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr, wobei ich z.B. "Southshore" bei weitem besser fand als "Süderstade".


----------



## olisec (23. November 2007)

bücher werden auch von zeit zu zeit in neuen auflagen gedruckt in denen sachen verändert werden. 

und noch was zu dem langen beitrag in dem es darum ging, das die englischen worte übersetzt wurden und die anderen worte nicht. 
das spiel wurde natürlich zu erst in der englischen fassung geschrieben. und damals dachten sich die entwickler eben schon aus was der spieler später in seiner muttersprache verstehen soll oder eben nicht. und eben dies wurde irgendwann auch auf die komplette deutsche sprache umgesetzt. im grundegenommen wurden nur alle eigennamen auf deutsch übersetzt die vorher in der englischen fassung für den englischen spieler auf englisch waren.
ausserdem versteh ich nciht warum sich einige so sehr über so namen wie proudmore aufregen, so oft kommt die doch im spiel auch nicht vor.  und obs jetzt stormwind oder sturmwind heisst is ja mal echt voll egal. ich find die jetzige version vollkommen ok.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (24. November 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> die alten englischen namen waren aber sowas von besser, und wenn se schon übersetzten dan pls mit was mehr stil und nicht wort für wort.
> 
> p.s: auser dem ist "thunderbluff" falsch übersetzt. 'bluff' heißt 'täuschung' und net 'hügel'^^
> 
> ...




am schlimmsten ist immer noch die Übersetzung Jaina Proudmoore -> Prachtmeer  die ist richtig schlecht

aber aus BFD Tiefschwarze Grotte zu machen ist auch noch so ein typischer Fehler, immerhin is da doch ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied zwishcen den Tiefen der Schwarzen Grotte und oben genanntem, der aber eben ein gutes bild des Spiels zumindest nicht zuträglich ist.


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

Fakt ist allemal dass Wow
1. Eine der besten Übersetzungen im MMO Bereich bietet
2. Jeder die freie Wahl hat zwischen Deutsch und Englisch


Geht mal ne Runde EQ2 spielen - da kann man mittlerweile froh sein dass man den Sinn der Quests versteht und will man auf Englisch spielen muss man gleich den Server verlassen.

Oder SWG - da gibt es gar keine deutsche Version (meiner ANsicht mach eigentlich sogar die Ideallösung).

Dungeons & Dragons Online - da muss man mit diversen String Fehlern leben.

Bei Ultima Online hatten Sie mal bei den deutschen language Files "Haus Abeissen" und "Haus handeln" vertauscht - war ein großer Spass für die Spieler der deutschen Variante (wobei das Spiel eh fast jeder auf englisch zockt) ^^


----------



## Nikesel (24. November 2007)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, hat Blizz einfach scheiße gebaut ^^. Ich denke wohl kaum das Englisch "cooler" ist ... aber es ist nunmal so, dass Crossroad geiler kilngt als Wegekreuz oder was garnicht geht aus Ratchet, Ratschet zu machen ^^ schlimm. Und meiner meinung nach sind alle Npc's und Stadtnamen EIGENNAMEN ... Eigennamen=NICHT veränderbar. Sie hießen immer so und sollten auch immer so heißen. Ich finde, Blizz sollte einfach mal bei Änderungen die nicht zwingend nötig sind oder die man nicht Wahrnehmen muss, wie z.b. Zul'Amanwobei ich denke das niemand niemand die Ini scheiße findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^und wenn doch kann mans einfach lassen und da garnicht reingehen ... basta. Aberer so Sachen wie Namen von Städten xD NÖÖÖ Blizz ... geht nicht klar xD. Wär es so schwer mal wie Buffed zu handeln nur schneller und GENAU dieses Forum öffnen BEVOR sie so ne scheiße machen ^^. Es wären nämlich aic´´uch dann noch rechlich über 60% denke ich. Naja Gn8 Nikke

HORDE RULEZ 4 EVER


----------



## Cyress (24. November 2007)

Also ich habe die Englische Version... Nicht weil es cooler klingt, sondern weil Blizz scheiße übersetzt... Meine Lieblingsbeispiele sind Bergsilberweisling und Donnerfels... Richtig übersetzt würden die nämlich heißen: Bergsilbersalbei und Donnerklippe... (englisch Mountain Silversage -> sage = Salbei im botanischen und es handelt sich doch um ne Pflanze, oder habe ich da was verpasst? / Thunderbluff -> bluff = Klippe, und es befindet sich doch auf ner Klippe...  Wäre im englischen Fels gemeint hätte die Stadt Thunderrock heißen müssen)

Sry, solche Fehler regen mich auf =) Also spiel ich nur die englische Version!!!


----------



## Ymenia (24. November 2007)

Ich hab nie den englischen Client spiele wollen, aber nach etwa einem Jahr Goldshire -> Goldhain war schon eine Nummer zu hoch und als es dann hieß, es würde mit dem Addon kommend Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede (und eigentlich alles geändert >.<) heißen, hab ich mir das englische Sprachpaket dann doch runtergeladen. Allerdings haben sicher viele deutsche Spieler, zu wenig Kenntnisse in Englisch, um überhaupt ein Wort zu verstehen oder einfach keine Lust auf ständiges Übersetzen der Questtexte (kann ich sogar verstehen) und nehmen dann lieber doch die deutsche Version in Kauf. Was die Namen selbst angeht, hat Blizz sich damit irgendwo die Vorgeschichte (WC-Teile - wobei ich mich frage ob sie es darin mittlerweile auch geändert haben) kaputtgeschossen, denn es sind Eigennamen und die sollte man nicht einfach so ändern. Keiner würde zB auf die Idee kommen einen Kollegen Miller mit "Hallo Herr Müller" anzusprechen. Das liegt nicht dran, dass Englisch cooler ist sondern, dass die Namen Eigennamen sind und es doch recht unhöflich wäre, jemandes Namen einzudeutschten nur damit es dem jeweiligen Land entspricht. Die Namen in WoW werden mit Vorgeschichten in Verbindung gebracht, die schon wesentlich älter sind, als WoW selber. Daher find ich es ein Unding dass Blizz es doch gemacht hat. Mittlerweile stört es mich schon gar nicht mehr, wenn mir irgendwer kommt mit "Ich bin der Eisenschmiede" (vor allem in *DER* E....) oder "Wo ist Jaina Prachtmeer?", dann wird so lange gefragt wo das ist, bis freiwillig Ironforge oder Proudmoore (die Übersetzung ist übrigens nicht...ganz korrekt) gesagt wird (nein das mache ich nicht bei allen). Sehr lustig ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass immer noch die Abkürzung IF benutzt wird, die meisten aber trotzdem Eisenschmiede sagen. Das einzige Problem was ich in der Verständigung sehe, sind die Übersetzungen der Questtexte, die teilweise doch recht weit hergeholt sind und man dann raten muss, bis man die gleiche Quest gefunden hat und irgendwelche Viecher, die man auf deutsch nicht benennen kann (Lösung: Anwählen "Mein Ziel" oder draufzeigen).

Um zu einem Ende zu kommen: Jeder muss selbst wissen, welche Version er/sie spielen will und da sollte man sich nich reinreden lassen. Wer auf Englisch (oder noch eine andere Sprache) spielt muss es in Kauf nehmen dass wirklich alles auf Englisch ist und evtl einige Sachen (s.o.) für auf Deutsch Spielende schwer zu erklären sind. Andersrum wer auf Deutsch spielt muss sich damit abfinden, dass es auch weiterhin Eisenschmiede, Sturmwind etc heißt und einige NPCs oder Orte aufgrund der Namensänderung teilweise verwirren, wenn man es nicht von Anfang an schon weiß.

Ich hab schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Illùriel

PS: Ich hab da eben noch was von Thunderbluff = Donnerfels gelesen...nich ganz so schön aber leider auch nich ganz falsch "bluff" bei dict.cc


----------



## K0l0ss (24. November 2007)

Ich finde die englischen Namen besser. Aber...englisches ELP 4TW...herrlich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhenvar (24. November 2007)

Cyress schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Englische Version... Nicht weil es cooler klingt, sondern weil Blizz scheiße übersetzt... Meine Lieblingsbeispiele sind Bergsilberweisling und Donnerfels... Richtig übersetzt würden die nämlich heißen: Bergsilbersalbei und Donnerklippe... (englisch Mountain Silversage -> sage = Salbei im botanischen und es handelt sich doch um ne Pflanze, oder habe ich da was verpasst? / Thunderbluff -> bluff = Klippe, und es befindet sich doch auf ner Klippe...  Wäre im englischen Fels gemeint hätte die Stadt Thunderrock heißen müssen)
> 
> Sry, solche Fehler regen mich auf =) Also spiel ich nur die englische Version!!!



also in der beziehung muss ich auch als contra für diese übersetzung sprechen...auch wenn sie sozusagen falsch ist.
Donnerfels ist doch wohl besser als Donnerklippe.Also n bissl hat blizz doch nachgedacht und nicht wie einige sagen 1:1 übersetzt.


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (24. November 2007)

Genau!
Wer will sich schon nach "Unterstadt" porten lassen? Oder Donnerfels.... Tut ja fast weh das zu schreiben

Ist echt unglaublich was Eissturm da wieder angestellt hat damals, ich denke die Mehrheit hätte die Englischen Namen lieber. Wenn jetzt einige sagen wir finden das nur weil die Englischen Namen halt cooler klingen: Sicher tun sie das, aber solche Schandtaten in der übersetzung (Everstilsea - Immerruhsee (Da hätte See der ewigen Ruhe deutlich besser gekilungen)) machens einfach ned besser. Außerdem würde doch keine Sau seine Stadt Sturmwind (wenn ihr mich neben UC das schlimmste) nennen, das klingt einfach bescheuert. Mit dem Namen kannst vielleich bei Ikea n Vorhang verkaufen, aber ned ne Stadt damit benennen. Ich zock seitdem nur noch den Englischen Client  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> 1. Eine der besten Übersetzungen im MMO Bereich bietet



Dann zockst du im Spanischen Client oder hast kein Sprachgefühl. Das tut ja wirklich teilweise weh wie die manche sachen übersetzetn...

Ich kann nur allen raten: Holt euch den englischen Client, möchte wetten das bei uns auf dem Realm mindetens 40% den benutzen (Bei den Allys sicher weniger, aber das ist n anderes Thema)


----------



## Sempai02 (24. November 2007)

Capuchino schrieb:


> Genau!
> Wer will sich schon nach "Unterstadt" porten lassen? Oder Donnerfels.... Tut ja fast weh das zu schreiben
> 
> Ist echt unglaublich was Eissturm da wieder angestellt hat damals, ich denke die Mehrheit hätte die Englischen Namen lieber. Wenn jetzt einige sagen wir finden das nur weil die Englischen Namen halt cooler klingen: Sicher tun sie das, aber solche Schandtaten in der übersetzung (Everstilsea - Immerruhsee (Da hätte See der ewigen Ruhe deutlich besser gekilungen)) machens einfach ned besser. Außerdem würde doch keine Sau seine Stadt Sturmwind (wenn ihr mich neben UC das schlimmste) nennen, das klingt einfach bescheuert. Mit dem Namen kannst vielleich bei Ikea n Vorhang verkaufen, aber ned ne Stadt damit benennen. Ich zock seitdem nur noch den Englischen Client
> ...



Da möchte ich Einspruch erheben. Es gibt mehr gute als schlechte Übersetzungen: Dämmerwald (Duskwood), Dunkelküste (Darkshore), Teufelswald (Felwood), Geisterlande (Ghostlands), Schergrat (Blade's Edge Mountains), Silberwald (Silverpine Forest), Frostgram (Frostmourne), Todesschwinge (Deathwing) und noch viele mehr.

Blizzard hat zwar auch ab und an schlecht übersetzt (z.B. Rotkammgebirge, das erinnert mich immer an mein heimisches Rothaargebirge), aber es gibt viele schöne Übersetzungen. Und wer über Sturmwind meckert, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. 

PS: Und ich spiele schon seit einer Zeit WarCraft, in der viele WoW-Spieler noch nicht mal auf der Welt waren bzw. gerade erst auf die Welt kamen.


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Da möchte ich Einspruch erheben. Es gibt mehr gute als schlechte Übersetzungen: Dämmerwald (Duskwood), Dunkelküste (Darkshore), Teufelswald (Felwood), Geisterlande (Ghostlands), Schergrat (Blade's Edge Mountains), Silberwald (Silverpine Forest), Frostgram (Frostmourne), Todesschwinge (Deathwing) und noch viele mehr.
> 
> Blizzard hat zwar auch ab und an schlecht übersetzt (z.B. Rotkammgebirge, das erinnert mich immer an mein heimisches Rothaargebirge), aber es gibt viele schöne Übersetzungen. Und wer über Sturmwind meckert, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> PS: Und ich spiele schon seit einer Zeit WarCraft, in der viele WoW-Spieler noch nicht mal auf der Welt waren bzw. gerade erst auf die Welt kamen.




es gibt keine gute oder schlechte übersetzung,
nur richtige oder falsche


----------



## Cyress (24. November 2007)

Rhenvar schrieb:


> also in der beziehung muss ich auch als contra für diese übersetzung sprechen...auch wenn sie sozusagen falsch ist.
> Donnerfels ist doch wohl besser als Donnerklippe.Also n bissl hat blizz doch nachgedacht und nicht wie einige sagen 1:1 übersetzt.



Also meiner Meinung nach klingt Donnerklippe 1000000000 x besser als Donnerfels... Würde bei dem Aufbau der Stadt auch mehr Sinn ergeben, guck dir TB doch mal an!
Aber das ist eh Geschmackssache... Ich bleibe wegen solchen Sachen lieber bei der englischen Version.


----------



## Bellthane (24. November 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Doch kann ich sagen \o/
> Zumindest weitaus genug um mit den einfachen Häppchen klarzukommen die in  der deutschen Version drinsteckten. Ich spiele zwar, wie schon gesagt, selbst standardmäßig den englischen Client, dank meinem jüngeren Bruder kenne ich aber auch den deutschen halbwegs. Mein Bruder ist übrigens vergleichsweise schlecht was Englisch angeht und trotzdem findet auch er es blöde dass die Namen übersetzt wurden



Finde ich toll von dir, dass du den englisch Client spielst, echt super. Es gibt wirklich Menschen die mit Sicherheit noch schlechter Englisch können als dein kleiner Bruder. Im speziellen geht es mir dabei aber nicht um die Namen sondern eher um die Aussprache. Es gab mit Sicherheit manche Orte die für Menschen mit deutscher Muttersprache und schlechten Englischkenntnissen nicht aussprechbar waren. Wenn man dann zb mal im TS unterwegs war blamierte man sich, wenn man etwas falsch aussprach.



nalcarya schrieb:


> Verdammt vielen geht es genau so mit den englischen Namen. Faszinierend, oder? Gut genug englisch für das Sprachpaket können aber scheinbar wirklich nicht alle, wobei es aus meiner Sicht doch eine prima Motivation wäre sich mal mehr mit der Sprache auseinanderzusetzen und die Kenntnisse zu vertiefen.



Ich mache denen keinen Vorwurf. Ich habe diesen Sachverhalt nur aus meiner Position geschildert.

Es gibt wirklich Menschen die nicht einen einzigen Satz in Englisch sagen können, um dabei nicht einen Fehler zu machen. Für die ist es mit Sicherheit kein Zuckerschlecken wenn sie alle Questtexte ins Deutsche übersetzen müssten. Es gibt sogar Menschen die die Questtexte nicht mal auf Deutsch verstehen.



nalcarya schrieb:


> mwaaaah. Nicht ernsthaft, oder? Wenn du grad im Abi steckst wirst du doch auch das Mittelalter im Geschichtsunterricht schon hinter dir haben. Nur weil etwas im LowTech-Fantasy-Genre rumdümpelt hat es noch lange nichts mit Mittelalter am Hut. Die Tauren zB sind ein sehr indianisch angehauchtes Völkchen und die Ureinwohner welchen Landes sind Indianer? Richtig, nicht Deutschland.
> Das also ausgerechnet Deutsch die Sprache der Wahl sein soll kann man daran nicht festmachen.



Du kann es wahrscheinlich kaum Glauben, aber Geschichte ist mein absolutes Lieblingsfach und ich kenne die Geschichte von Europa fast in und auswendig.

Wie ich gesagt habe, kommt für mich ein mittelalterliches Gefühl auf und meiner Meinung nach ist WoW mit einen mittelalterlichen Hintergrund versehen. Das kann jeder sehen wie er möchte. Für mich persönlich ist es wahrscheinlich so, weil ich auf der Seite der Untoten spiele und dabei eben ein mittelalterliches Gefühl herrscht. Mir ist schon klar, dass WoW nicht nur diesen Hintergrund bietet aber für mich kommt, wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, dieses Gefühl auf. Dieser Post war rein aus meiner Sicht und wenn du das anders siehst, freut es mich für dich. Es soll ja nicht jeder die gleiche Meinung zu einem Thema haben.

Einfach gesagt: ich kann aus MEINER EIGENEN Sicht Blizzard verstehen und sehe diesen Schritt als eine Bereicherung für das Spielgefühl an.


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

Cyress schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach klingt Donnerklippe 1000000000 x besser als Donnerfels...



Meiner Meinung klingt das nach Donnerklippe - Müllkippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem wäre deine Übersetzung schlicht falsch denn:


> Eine Klippe ist eine Untiefe im Wasser durch Felsen, die meistens dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen.


----------



## Ungwale (24. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ausserdem wäre deine Übersetzung schlicht falsch denn:



Und der nächste Satz bei Wikipedia lautet:

Auch freistehende Felsgruppen im Gebirge werden des Öfteren als Klippen bezeichnet. Diese stellen meistens Erosionsreste von sogenannten Decken dar, die wiederum eine Überschiebung von älterem Gestein auf jüngeres sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob die umliegenden Geländeerhöhungen als Gebirge durchgehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

In jedem Fall zeigt sich dass Übersetzung nicht so simpel ist wie sich viele Hobby-Übersetzer das vorstellen.


----------



## nalcarya (24. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> es gibt keine gute oder schlechte übersetzung,
> nur richtige oder falsche


Also DAS ist 100%ig falsch.
Wenn man versuchen würde einen englischsprachigen Roman der auch nur eib bisschen mit Wortwitzen arbeitet, ich nehme hier mal Terry Pratchett als Beispiel, 1:1 zu übersetzen käme nur Bockmist dabei raus. Ein Übersetzer muss nicht nur die Sprache beherrschen sondern auch ein gutes Gefühl für Schreibstil haben.


----------



## eumel1978 (24. November 2007)

wenn ich auf nen deutschen server bin möchte ich auch nen einfachen und deutschen namen für die städte haben. ansonsten gehe ich auf nen englischen server. ist doch logo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashnaeb (24. November 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich find die englischen auch wesentlich besser,
> ist halt so das auf englisch diese namen eher als richtige eigennahmen klingen für europäische ohren als es zum beispiel sturmwind tut.
> da hört man halt sturm und wind und asoziiert halt irgendwie windig,
> wohingegen stormwind mehr wie der eigenständige name der stadt wirkt.
> also zumindest bei mir.


 

...und bei mir assoziiert "storm" dasselbe wie "Sturm". 

Wer findet, dass die englischen Namen besser klingen, spricht einfach nur nicht gut genug englisch.

Im Übrigen: Wayne?

@Vreen:

Wer so schreibt wie Du, sollte erstmal schauen seine eigene Sprache auf die Kette zu kriegen, bevor er nach einer anderen schreit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (24. November 2007)

Capuchino schrieb:


> Dann zockst du im Spanischen Client oder hast kein Sprachgefühl. Das tut ja wirklich teilweise weh wie die manche sachen übersetzetn...



Sprachgefühl ist hier denke ich völlig falsch, auch wenn sich die neuen Namen vielleicht nicht ganz so toll anhören, hat das nichts mit Sprachgefühl zu tun, ganz im Gegenteil, mit einem richtigen Sprachgefühl müßte man eher bei Denglisch Kopfschmerzen bekommen.


----------



## DenailX (24. November 2007)

Mal ne Frage...das Engliche Sprachpaket wäre nett, abr sind die Qtexte dann auch auf Deutsch?


----------



## Carnificis (24. November 2007)

nein ALLES auf englisch


----------



## Sempai02 (24. November 2007)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> ...und bei mir assoziiert "storm" dasselbe wie "Sturm".
> 
> Wer findet, dass die englischen Namen besser klingen, spricht einfach nur nicht gut genug englisch.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso: Ob das nun steht "Silvermoon" oder "Silbermond", ich verstehe jedesmal das Gleiche. Ich kann allerdings auch im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen genauso gut Englisch wie Deutsch und bin auch aus dem alter raus,wo Englisch noch als "cool" gilt.


----------



## Laxera (25. November 2007)

Also, mal meine meinung hierzu:

1. die alten namen klingen besser, gehören zu WC und WOW seit dem es das ganze WC-Universum gibt.
2. ich spiele seit BC und verwende die alten namen (auf meinem Server machen das die meisten)
3. wer nicht genug englisch kann um die namen zu verstehen (was sogar der kleine bruder von nem freund vom mir (6 jahre alt) kann, der soll kein WOW spielen.)
4. wer es deutch will, ok, bin da tollerant. aber: ich will die option das zu ändern (ohne die ganze Q's in englisch zu lesen, was ich sicher könnte (englisch ne 1 in der schule und ich gucke DVD's etc. immer im original ton, da die Synchro oft grausam ist - bestes beispiel: Stargate: Atlantis) aber auf dauer doch nervig ist.


mfg LAX
ps: ich bin 21 (falls wer denkt ich bin noch in dem Englisch ist cool alter, auch wenn ich etwas vernarrt in die sprache bin, was aber vor allem daher kommt, das es die nützlichste sprache der welt ist. Sicher klingt sie auch sehr gut, wenn richtig angewandt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist hier nicht von bedeutung)


----------



## Noaix (25. November 2007)

Die alten waren um einiges besser.

Was ich schon immer am ein Deutschen bei WoW beschissen fand. Die übersetzen alles wörtlich und des ist ja dann klar das es sich komisch anhört, wenn sie es schon auf Deutsch wollen sollen sie sich gut klingende sachen einfallen lassen.

Und was die teilweise übersetzen, in den Questtexten z.b. , ist zwar besser geworden aber früher ich hab mich hofft kaputt gelacht.

Ich find des auch noch ne Schweinerei das die Geschichtliche Eigennamen wie Jane Proudmoore übersetzten.

Vivendi halt -.-


----------



## Bablehelp (22. Dezember 2007)

ich find die neuen Namen einfach zum kotzen 
als ich die, das erste mal gesehen hab, hab ihc gleich zu meinem WoW Freund gesagt:" Es ist etwas schreckliches passiert...warst du schon mal wieder in Crossroads? das heisst jetzt wegekreuz"..aaaahhh
oder donnerfels, echt das is doch grausam
Eisenschmiede hat mich auch hart getroffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder Goldhain... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der immerruhsee(des kann man doch echt nicht aus everstill übersetzten, tztzz), es gibt noch viel mehr Beispiele...
eigentlich hat sich überhaupt nichts verbessert, nur bei SW ist es gleich geblieben...


----------



## ~Ciara~ (22. Dezember 2007)

ich find auch die englischen besser. hallo unterstadt und donnerfels, gehts noch?


----------



## Thrawns (22. Dezember 2007)

englisch. ganz klar.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2007)

Man hat dank Sprachpaket die freie Wahl Wo ist das Problem also?


----------



## Myhordi (22. Dezember 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Ich fand Englische  Namen besser...
> 
> Hier mal ein paar krasse beispiele
> 
> ...


mimimi?
die wörter sind alle wörtlich übersetzt und ich weiß nicht warum ihr
Stormwind- Sturmwind
schlimm findet.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Dezember 2007)

Es geht nicht um die direkten Übersetzungen, wobei es sich teilweise schon im Original besser anhört/ -liest.
Das Problem sind Dinge wie:  Proudmore - Prachtmeer,  Winterfall/Winterfell (Winterfall [Fall=Herbst] im Gegensatz zu Winterspring [Spring= frühling]) und so weiter.

Aber wie gesagt: Englisches Sprachpaket 4 tw. Da sind sogar die Witze der Zwerge nicht ganz so schlecht.


----------



## Raefael (23. Dezember 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Kannte ich ja garnicht! Ist dann alles englisch oder nur so wie damals?


Nein, da ist dann alles englisch.
Wenn man nur auf deutschen Servern spielt kann es verwirrend werden, wenn man was verlinkt wird/wurde der Name im Chat englisch dargestellt und erst nach dem draufklicken kahm dann die deutsche Erklärung, wer sich aber allgemein auf EU Servern rumtreibt kommt gar nicht drum herum.

Zur allgemeinen Diskussion, es werden sehr oft noch die englischen Kürzel für Städte und Instanzen verwendet woran man IMO sieht das die community nicht so ganz von den englischen Namen lassen will, auch wenn viele gar nicht mehr wissen warum sie z.B. IF sagen wenn sie nach nem sumon/port fragen.

//Yours faithfully Rafa


----------



## Skywalker (23. Dezember 2007)

Wozu schon wieder unnötig so´n Fass aufmachen? - Ich dachte, dass das Thema nach so langer Zeit eigentlich vom Tisch ist....

Klar klingen vielleicht die Städtenamen auf englisch besser, weil man die Bedeutung nur interpretieren kann. Aber für einen Amerikaner oder Engländer hören sie sich genauso schwachsinnig an wie für uns die deutsche Version davon.

Ändern können wir es jetzt eh nichts mehr, nur uns damit abfinden.

Das Problem ist einfach das die Lokalisierung nicht von Anfang an gemacht wurde und man sich umstellen muss.

Und mir kann keiner erzählen, dass sich einer das englische Sprachpaket installiert nur das auf der Map "Ironforge" anstelle "Eisenschmiede" steht, aber man dafür alle Quests in Englisch lesen muss...

Mir persönlich ist die Lokalisierung mittlerweile egal, denn ich hab mich damit abgefunden und das sollten viele User hier auch!

Wenn jemand ein Portal nach "Ironforge (IF)" oder "Eisenschmiede (ES)" will, weiss ich was damit gemeint ist...


----------



## Myhordi (23. Dezember 2007)

spiele mit dem deutsch sprachpaket aber nur der verstädnlichkeit haber weil ich auch questtexte oder andere sachen gerne lese und das ist im englishen sprachpaket nicht so leicht weil  ich halt noch zur schule gehe


----------



## Imbachar (23. Dezember 2007)

Ähm einfahc nur Kacke....ich kenne und spiele im WC universum seit Warcraft 1 und seit dem hießen alle gleich....ich sag nur Illidan Stormrage....jetzt heißts Illidan Sturmranke...
Oder Thunder Bluff heißt Donnerfels...(zur erinnerung bluff heißt täuschung^^)

Daher is es eifnach scheiße....weil man einfach die alten (englishen namen) eingeprägt hat und es die gibt, die es auf deutsch schreiben und die gibt, die es auf english schreiben....ich persöhnlich spiele das spiel auf english aber leider kann nicht jeder deutsche wowler perfekt english sodas er auch quests und so in englishlesen kann...

Proudmoore heißt Prachtmeer????

Naja....is auch scheiße weil es sagen immernoch alle(oder fast alle) tb(thunder bluff) anstatt df(donnerfels)
oder ihr sagt sicher auch if(ironforge) anstatt es(eisenschmiede) oder?

Daher einfach wieso musste nach so vielen jahren warcraft auf einmal alles detusch werden?
Wäre es von anfang an gewesen ok aber so eifnach nach so vielen jahren....und dann teils auch falsche übersetzungen....ne sry....eindeutschung is fürn arsch....."bla wir sinjd deutsch wir sprechen deutsch" na und es heißt ja immernoch blizzard und nicht eissturm oder? oder world of warcraft und nicht welt des kreigshandwerks....daher english WAR besser...ob ihrs wollt oder nicht....und im game werdet ihr auch immer wieder fetzen der alten besseren englishen namen zu hören bekommen..somit thx cu

MFG Imbachar


----------



## Alunisiira (23. Dezember 2007)

nja stimmt schon, dass das korrekt übersetzt wurde, und sich somit in beiden sprachen ungefähr gleich anhört ...

das problem an der ganzen sache ist, dass es das warcraft universum schon länger gibt, als den(die) sprachpatch(es), so dass etliche leute, geschichten gelesen und geschrieben haben, wo die städte nunmal noch ironforge, stormwind etc hießen, und Illidan Stormrage, hieß nun mal auch so ...

die meisten, die in sowas interressiert sind, hätten auch gerne die namen, wie sie sie in den büchern und geschichten vorfinden ... und ich glaub nicht dass sie jetzt auf einmal alle deutschen geschichten etc, auch mit eingedeutschen namen rausbringen ...

Diese Inkonsistenz, und das Gefühl dass etwas gutes verändert wurde (gegen den regeln der Übersetzung, namen werden nicht übersetzt) macht die meisten spieler ärgerlich ..

ich löse dieses problem, mit einem englischen client, und wenn jmd was von mir will, und ich keine ahnung hab was er meint, ignorier ich ihn einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (23. Dezember 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Ähm einfahc nur Kacke....ich kenne und spiele im WC universum seit Warcraft 1 und seit dem hießen alle gleich....ich sag nur Illidan Stormrage....jetzt heißts Illidan Sturmranke...
> Oder Thunder Bluff heißt Donnerfels...(zur erinnerung bluff heißt täuschung^^)
> 
> Daher is es eifnach scheiße....weil man einfach die alten (englishen namen) eingeprägt hat und es die gibt, die es auf deutsch schreiben und die gibt, die es auf english schreiben....ich persöhnlich spiele das spiel auf english aber leider kann nicht jeder deutsche wowler perfekt english sodas er auch quests und so in englishlesen kann...
> ...


Soll man es dann donnertäuschung nennen?Und tb steht AUF EINEM fels daher auch donnerfels


----------



## Imbachar (23. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Soll man es dann donnertäuschung nennen?Und tb steht AUF EINEM fels daher auch donnerfels



Ne aber is halt scheiße wenn ihr viele rumkotzen heißt doch genau das gleiche nur eben ind eutshc und da snichma stimmt....omg 

Genau wie bei illidan stormrage....wenn en deutscher berg heißt und nach amerika zieht heißt er mit nachnamen auch nich mountain oder? das sind eigennamen verdammt nochmal!


----------



## Imbachar (23. Dezember 2007)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> ist dann das ganze spiel englisch oder nur die namen?


alles english...aber musst nich viel können spiele das auch so und geht easy....je anch dem wie gut du in english bist


----------



## Hubautz (23. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt, einige Namen sind völlig sinnentfremdet übersetzt worden und das ist ganz einfach Müll.

Abgesehen davon schreibt ja jeder englisch, zumindest in den Abkürzungen. "lfg", "Wts" "Wtf" "Cu" "l2p" und so weiter. Die Liste ließe sich ewig fortführen.

Daher verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich über englische Eigen(!)namen aufregt.

Ich kann wirklich jedem nur das englische Sprachpaket empfehlen. Schon wegen der Sprachausgabe, sowohl der Charaktere als auch der NPCs.


----------



## Whity07 (23. Dezember 2007)

Aironfortsch... omg wie kann man das mögen sowas auszusprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eisenschmiede hört sihc doch nach was an , oder?

Stormwind/Sturmwind:  Andere betonung vom "S" und o udn u is ausgetauscht.. lol? wen kümmerts!

Unterstadt/Undercity: Ok muss zuegebn, heir is Undercity besser.

Donnerfels/Thunderbluff(??):thunderblöff? Sowas is toll? Gleiche wie ebi Eisenschmiede, hört sihc doch auch viel besser an / aussprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Exodar/Exodar:  haha ^^


Nein also bsi auf Undercity find cih alle engedeutschten Namen mehr als passend und super !


----------



## ApoY2k (23. Dezember 2007)

englischen sprapatch runterladen und dann hat sich der ruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Dezember 2007)

Die neuen Spieler störts wahrscheinlich nicht und finden das nur verwirrend, weil sie eh nur die neuen kennen..

Englisch hört sich einfach "besser" an, weil es nicht im deutschen Sprachgebrauch vorkommt und daher eher fremd ist, womit wir *ausschmück* die einzigartige Welt von World of Warcraft verbinden *kitsch bla*

ansonsten.. nja, alles sehr subjektiv^^


----------



## DarkSaph (23. Dezember 2007)

Naja...manches ist schlechter(Eisenschmiede, Unterstadt, Wegeskreuz...), manches Besser(Düstermarschen, Sturmwind, Donnerfels)


----------



## Lungodan (23. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Man hat dank Sprachpaket die freie Wahl Wo ist das Problem also?


Manche wollen halt nich alle Questtexte in Deutsch.
Und die deutschen Namen vom Release sind meistens ganz ok und an die haben sich die Meisten auch gewöhnt.


----------



## Imbachar (23. Dezember 2007)

Whity07 schrieb:


> Aironfortsch... omg wie kann man das mögen sowas auszusprechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sind noch en bissel mehr namen^^


----------



## Davidor (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieses Addon schafft Abhilfe. Da kannste viele Namen wieder ins Deutsche übersetzen


----------



## Arthorhas (23. Dezember 2007)

Für mich hat das nichts mit Coolnes zu tun, das ich die alten Namen herbeiwünsche. Es ist aber nun mal so das von Anbeginn Warcrafts die Städte so hiessen. 

Warum aber sollten sich dann die Städte so umbenennen das es dann geografisch passt? Nein, richtig ist das nicht. Wir bennen ja auch nicht die Städte unserer Nachbarn um nur damit wir dem Deutsch gerecht werden (gut gibt in der Vergangenheit auch Ausnahmen... Petersburg und Kolonialstädte...)


----------



## Casimier (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

naja sicherlich sind einige Namen nicht so der "Hammer"....aber 90% der Leute, die sich aufregen, können noch nicht mal die deutsche Sprache....aber Hauptsache Englisch ist "Cool"....

Ein gutes Beispiel......hatte auch mal eine sehr ausgiebige Diskussion über dieses Thema innerhalb der Gilde....da meinte auch jemand wie "Geil" doch die orginal Namen wären und das im englischen alles viel besser ist......eine gute Stunde später fragt besagter Spieler nach einem Questmob...wo dieser sich aufhält.....auf den Hinweis von mir, das dies im Questtext steht kam als Antwort.."naja mein Englisch ist nicht so gut....ich kann das nicht übersetzen"...ihr könnt euch mein Lachen vorstellen, was Quer durch alle TS Channel schallte!!!

Sorry aber Leute die noch nicht mal Ihre Muttersprache beherrschen (das kann er auch nicht) und dann den Questtext im Englischen auch nicht, aber sich dann darüber aufregen, dass Blizz alles ins Deutsche übersetzt....sowas ist einfach beschränkt....

Ich beherrsche auch nur Schulenglisch und ein wenig Wirtschaftsenglisch (das ohne Alkohol) und wenn ich mir vorstelle alle Questtexte auf Englisch zu lesen..mit teilweisen spezifischen Vokabeln...naja ich glaube, das würde mir auch schwer fallen...deshalb bin ich schon froh, dass es eine Deutsche Version gibt...das einige Namen sehr unglücklich gewählt sind und teilweise zu wörtlich übersetzt sind ..OK aber Blizzard versucht es halt so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten...

In diesem Sinne

so long^^

Casimier


----------



## Geibscher (23. Dezember 2007)

wir sind deutsche und sollten in unserem land auch deutsch sprechen. aber englisch regiert die welt im internet (<----englisch lol) 

die ganzen ausdrücke die wir benutzen wie "lol, rofl, lmao, crap usw." alles englisch

schon irgendwie erbärmlich...


----------



## Dwarf (23. Dezember 2007)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> ist dann das ganze spiel englisch oder nur die namen?




alles...die sprache der npc las ton sowie das geschriebene, akustisch zieh ich das englische auch dem deutschen vor, aber spätestens bei den quests kotzt mich das englische sprachpaket an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nja


ich find einfach das 4 the Horde, der orkischen npc's imens gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *pew,pew*


jedoch zieh ich die englsichen namen, den Deutschen vor, zumal sich die "alten" hasen eh nichmehr umgewöhnen können und Winterspring 1000 mal besser klingt wie Winterquell, oder booty bay besser klingt wie beutebucht...nja


----------



## Davidor (23. Dezember 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Dieses Addon schafft Abhilfe. Da kannste viele Namen wieder ins Deutsche übersetzen


----------



## Imbachar (23. Dezember 2007)

Geibscher schrieb:


> wir sind deutsche und sollten in unserem land auch deutsch sprechen



Aber wir spielen trotzdem das spiel "World of Warcraft" und nicht "Welt des Kriegshandwerks"
Das spiel ist auch von der Firma "Blizzard" und nicht von der Firma "Schneesturm"

Sry aber Illidan Stormrage" <--> Illidan Sturmranke      Das is en eigenname....wenn einer,d er mit nachnahmen Berg heißt nach amerika geht heißt er dann auch nicht Mountain oder??


----------



## Taikunsun (29. Dezember 2007)

Mir gefielen die alten (englischen) Namen ganz klar besser! Unterstadt kotz


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. Dezember 2007)

Die alten Namen sind geläufiger


----------



## Trekolosch (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin für die neuen deutschen Namen, obwohl ich bereits lange vor der Umstellung mit WoW angefangen habe und auch WarCraft kenne.


Erstmal ist es grundlegend falsch, dass man Eigennamen nicht eindeutschen darf. Reale Länder und Städte haben sowieso oft deutsche Namen (Moskau, Mailand, Finnland, Großbritannien, ...). Es spricht also überhaupt nichts dagegen, ein Gebiet "Rotkammgebirge" zu nennen. Dass die englischen Namen angeblich besser sind, liegt entweder daran, dass sie schon länger im Gebrauch sind, oder dass die Namen einfach schlecht übersetzt sind.
Kriegshymnenschlucht z.B. gefällt mir nicht, auch weil es einfach viel zu lang ist.
Ich finde aber Donnerfels richtig klasse, viel besser als Thunder Bluff.
Schwarzfels ist ganz gut, immerhin kurz und prägnant, aber das englische finde ich besser, weil es härter klingt. Die Namen sollen ja nicht nur einfach als Platzhalter dienen - dann könnte man die Hauptstädte ja auch mit A B C und D bezeichnen - sondern ja auch irgendwie gewisse Wirkung zeigen.
Wenn ich also Donnerfels höre, dann denke ich an einen großen Felsen, auf dem ...

Bei Personen ist das sone Sache. Jaina Prachtmeer jedenfalls finde ich auch entsetzlich, schon weil sich Vor- und Nachname sowas von beißen, ...
Aber man kann durchaus auch Eigennamen von Personen übersetzen, wenn es denn gut gemacht wird. Tolkien hat an der deutschen Übersetzung vom HdR mitgearbeitet und auch viele Namen geändert (Bilbo Beutlin z.B.), damit sie für den Leser vertraut oder fremd klingen, so wie es halt auch im englischen beabsichtigt war.


Und ich kann mit vielen englischen Begriffen wie "stranglethorn" oder so ähnlich mit meinem Schulenglisch nichts anfangen ohne ein Wörterbuch zu bemühen. Bei "Schlingendorntal" weiß ich aber, worums geht und was mich da erwartet.


----------



## Lekker (29. Dezember 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Wegkreuz - ich könnt kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also ich weiß was du meinst. bei mir war es ähnlich.
finde die englischen namen auch viel besser. und vor allem die abkürzungen sind einfacher. beispielsweise kann kaum einer mehr was mit tb anfangen. aber df für donnerfels ist ja wohl ätzend.

also ich würde gerne wieder die guten alten namen wieder haben.

gruß Lekker


----------



## Rull (29. Dezember 2007)

generell mag ich deutsche spiele, aber das war echt zu viel, ich meine das sind EIGENNAMEN die darf man auch mal lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja was will man machen? gibt bestimmt nen addon was macht, dass die namen wie früher sind oda? könnt ich mir vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Aber sowas wie schlingendorntal sollte deutsch bleiben, hauptsächlich kotzen mich die deutschen Stadtnamen an :!:


----------



## Pymonte (29. Dezember 2007)

die neuen namen sind blöd, dadurch geht auch viel wortwitz verloren


----------



## Rastas (29. Dezember 2007)

Beim Eindeutschen gehen aber die meisten unterschwelligen "Gags" verloren so die eine Quest im Slaby (oder Managruft) ->"Ich ,der Roboter" Englisch:"I,Robot"! Gibt hunderte Beispiele derart deswegen englische Version FTW nicht weils "cooler" klingt!


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Dezember 2007)

Also die Übersetzungen sind meist sicherlich nicht als gelungen zu bezeichnen. 
Fakt ist aber, wenn alles von Anfang an in Deutsch gewesen wäre, dann hätte sich keine Sau darüber aufgeregt.
Deswegen ist die Frage was besser ist eigentlich auch völlig unsinnig, denn Blizzard wird daran nichts mehr ändern solange WoW existiert!
Spielt mit dem englischen Client, wenn es euch nicht gefällt.


----------



## Trekolosch (30. Dezember 2007)

Das, was Rastas anspricht, stimmt, hat aber nichts mit der Übersetzung der Städtenamen zu tun. Es ist halt einfach schwierig, etwas zu übersetzen und alle Wortspiele und Anspielungen beizubehalten, ich würde sogar sagen, unmöglich.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Dezember 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Illidan Stormrage" <--> Illidan Sturmranke



Ich musste hier allerdings schon en bissel lachen^^ rage heißt grimm/rage (dtsch: Rasche ausgesprochen) und der heißt nicht Sturmranke sonder Sturmgrimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frostmourne heißt auch frostraunen und nich wie manche das immer übersetzen. Lokalisierung scheint da schon ganz gut zu sein, wenn die leute scheinbar gar nicht wissen, was die namen bedeuten. Mir gehts halt wirklich mehr um den Wortwitz aber wie Trekolosch gesagt hat, den kann man eben so gut wie gar nicht übersetzen (wie bei den Simpsons ja auch)


----------



## Tja (30. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich Deutsche. Wenn ich englische wollen würde, würde ich auf einem englischen Server zocken. Aber da ich auf einem Deutschen zocke - mit deutschsprachigen Spiele erwarte ich auch eine de Lokalisierung.


----------



## Lewa (31. Dezember 2007)

am schlimmsten ist süderstaade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

